# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Clients δηλώστε το λινκ σας !

## papashark

Επειδή εδώ και καιρό διαβάζω διάφορες απορείες νέων που αναρωτιούνται αν ως απλοί clients πρέπει να δηλώσουν τα λινκς τους, αλλά κανείς δεν κάνει τον κόπο να τους ενημερώσει, τους συμβουλεύω τα παρακάτω :

1) Σύμφωνα με τονΚανονισμός Εκχώρησης Μεμονωμένων Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων σε Σταθμούς Ραδιοεπικοινωνιών για Ιδία Χρήση(ΦΕΚ/895/Β/16-7-2002) όλα τα λινκ που λειτουργούν υπό το καθεστώς τις ιδίας χρήσης θα πρέπει να δηλώνονται στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Η δήλωση είναι εδώ


2) Σύμφωνα με την Απόφαση 227/86 της ΕΕΤΤ της 29-8-2001 "Κατασκευή Κεραιών για τις οποίες δεν απαιτείται ’δεια, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 1 του Ν.2801/2000" (ΦΕΚ 1226/Β/20-09-2001), οι clients δεν χρειάζονται να πάρουν άδεια κατασκευής κεραιοσυστήματος, αλλά θα πρέπει να δηλώσουν το κεραιοσύστηματους. 

Η δήλωση είναι εδώ
(εξαιρούνται οι κάτοικοι σε απόσταση 5 χιλιομέτρων από το αεροδρόμιο Ελ Βενιζέλος, 1 χλμ από το Ελληνικό, και 500 μέτρα από τα 3 σημεία που βρίσκονται τα μόνιμα ραδιογωνιόμετρα σε Θέατρο Βράχων και κάπου στο Αιγάλεο)

3) Τα παραπάνω δεν σας απαλλάσουν από τοιχόν εμπλοκή της πολεοδομίας, αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει εμπλοκή ή όχι.


4) Πιθανότατα αρκετοί εδώ θα προσπαθήσουν να σας πείσουν να μην κάνετε τις δηλώσεις και να συνεχίσετε να κινήστε σε ένα καθεστός παρανομίας και ομηρίας. Βάλτε το μυαλό σας να δουλέψει, και κρίνετε μόνοι σας.

----------


## XSYSTEM

Μπορείς να δόσεις αναλυτικές οδηγίες για την διαδικασία δήλωσης κόμβου-πελάτη

----------


## andreas

πηγαινεις στην ΕΕΤΤ και δηλωνεις τα λινκς, τιποτα αλλο 
Μια αιτηση ειανι, σου δινουν αριθμο πρωτοκολλου, αυτο ηταν  ::

----------


## RF

> 2) Σύμφωνα με την Απόφαση 227/86 της ΕΕΤΤ της 29-8-2001 "Κατασκευή Κεραιών για τις οποίες δεν απαιτείται ’δεια, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 1 του Ν.2801/2000" (ΦΕΚ 1226/Β/20-09-2001), *οι clients δεν χρειάζονται να πάρουν άδεια κατασκευής κεραιοσυστήματος*, αλλά θα πρέπει να δηλώσουν το κεραιοσύστηματους.


Είναι λάθος αυτό που λες γιατί δεν αναφέρεται στα "Έχοντας υπόψη" το "_Κανονισμός Εκχώρησης Μεμονωμένων Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων σε Σταθμούς Ραδιοεπικοινωνιών για Ιδία Χρήση(ΦΕΚ/895/Β/16-7-2002)"_  και στην προυπόθεση α) εννοεί χρήστες που είναι πελάτες σε εταιρείες που έχουν ειδική άδεια και οι οποίοι εξαιρούνται.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 2) Σύμφωνα με την Απόφαση 227/86 της ΕΕΤΤ της 29-8-2001 "Κατασκευή Κεραιών για τις οποίες δεν απαιτείται ’δεια, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 1 του Ν.2801/2000" (ΦΕΚ 1226/Β/20-09-2001), *οι clients δεν χρειάζονται να πάρουν άδεια κατασκευής κεραιοσυστήματος*, αλλά θα πρέπει να δηλώσουν το κεραιοσύστηματους. 
> 
> 
> Είναι λάθος αυτό που λες γιατί δεν αναφέρεται στα "Έχοντας υπόψη" το "_Κανονισμός Εκχώρησης Μεμονωμένων Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων σε Σταθμούς Ραδιοεπικοινωνιών για Ιδία Χρήση(ΦΕΚ/895/Β/16-7-2002)"_  και στην προυπόθεση α) εννοεί χρήστες που είναι πελάτες σε εταιρείες που έχουν ειδική άδεια και οι οποίοι εξαιρούνται.


Nα πας να διαβάσεις στον ITU τι σημαίνει "σταθερή ασύρματη πρόσβαση".

Το ότι δεν αναφέρετε ο κανονισμός περί ιδίας χρήσης στα σχετικά, δεν έχει σημασία.

Ο κανονισμός ιδίας χρήσης αναφέρει ότι η εξαίρεση από την "εκχώρηση ραδιοσυχνότητας" δεν σημαίνει ότι εξαιρήσε από άλλες τυχόν απαραίτητες άδειες και αδειοδοτήσεις. Οπότε εκεί πας κατευθείαν στον νόμο 2801/2000 περί "κατασκευή κεραιών στην ξηρά", και εκεί θες άδεια για την κατασκευή του κεραιοσυστήματος. Ο η απόφαση 227/86, αναφέρετε στον 2801/2000 που μας αφορά.

Πρόσεξε το παρακάτω που αναφέρει η απόφαση :



```
η αδειοδότηση σχετίζεται με την εκχώρηση ή έγκριση των
ραδιοσυχνοτήτων εκπομπής και λήψης, τη συμμόρφωση με τις
διατάξεις για την ηλεκτρομαγνητική συμβατότητα αλλά και με τη
σύμφωνη γνώμη της Υπηρεσίας Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας σχετικά
με την ασφάλεια της αεροπλοΐας,
```

Οπότε προκύπτει ότι πρέπει να εξαιρεθούν όλοι όσοι συμμορφώνονται με :

1) τις διατάξεις για την ηλεκτρομαγνιτική συμβατότητα (όπου εξαιρούμαστε λόγω χαμηλής ισχύος, όσο βέβαια δεν εκπέμπουμε παραπάνω από όσο ορίζει και ο κανονισμός ιδίας χρήσης)

2) δεν προκαλούν προβλήματα στην ασφάλεια της Υπηρεσίας Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας (τα έχουμε ξαναγράψει και παλαιότερα), δηλαδή όσοι βρίσκονται μακριά από αεροδρόμια και αεροβοηθήματα, και δεν υπερβένουν τα 45 μέτρα εντός πόλης και 35 νομίζω εκτός.

3) Όσοι δεν χρειάζονται άδεια/εγκριση/εκχώρηση ραδιοσυχνότητας, δηλαδή όσοι λειτουργούμε σε ISM μπάντες, ή σύμφωνα με το (ε) που σχολιάζεις ανοίκουν στην κατηγορία των πελατών των δικτύων lmds, όπου ναι μεν είναι ραδιοσυχνότητες που απαιτούν άδεια, αλλά μπορούν να έχουν μόνο τερματικό εξοπλισμό καθότι το δίκτυο εκεί είναι Point to Multipoint και καλύπτετε από την άδεια που έχει ο πάροχος που έχει αποκλειστική χρήση. Γι' αυτό αναφέρετε το (ε).


Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είμασταν και οι ΒΒ σε αυτό...

----------


## socrates

Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να ενημερώνετε χωρίς να κάνει ο ένας σχόλιο για τον άλλο; (Ρητορική ερώτηση) 

Πέρα από αυτό ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες!

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γίνει μια συνάντηση μεταξύ μας, να συγκεντρώσουμε κάποια σχετικά ερωτήματα που χρείζουν απαντήσεων και να τα στείλουμε για μια επίσημη γνωμάτευση;

Υπάρχουν αρκετά θολά σημεία!

----------


## papashark

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γίνει μια συνάντηση μεταξύ μας, να συγκεντρώσουμε κάποια σχετικά ερωτήματα που χρείζουν απαντήσεων και να τα στείλουμε για μια επίσημη γνωμάτευση;


Όχι, πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να χρονοτριβούμε διαρκώς, και να προβούμε σε δηλώσεις όλοι. Οι clients ειδικά που δεν έχουν κανένα κόλημα, θα έπρεπε να το είχαν ήδη κάνει.

----------


## Sam_GR

Ναι ρε παιδιά.Ο ένας έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με τον άλλον και εμείς που δεν γνωρίζουμε τίποτα δεν ξέρουμε τι να πιστέψουμε.Μια λύση πρέπει να υπάρχει όχι 1000.

----------


## papashark

> Ναι ρε παιδιά.Ο ένας έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με τον άλλον και εμείς που δεν γνωρίζουμε τίποτα δεν ξέρουμε τι να πιστέψουμε.Μια λύση πρέπει να υπάρχει όχι 1000.


Μία λύση έχετε, να επιλέξετε άποψη.

Η μία είναι να επιλέξετε την άποψη της ΕΕΤΤ που σας ζητάει να κάνετε δηλώσεις, και η άλλη την άποψη μερικών μελών (εντελώς "τυχαία" υπερσυλλογικών κυρίως) που σας ζητούν να μην κάνετε τίποτα, να το συζητήσουμε, να αλλάξουμε την διαδιακασία, να τους γράψουμε, να τους δώσουμε τα δημοσιεύματα που μας αφορούν, να γίνουμε ευρυζωνικοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες, να, να, να....

2-3 χρόνια το συζητάμε..... Καιρός να κάνουμε κάτι να σταματήσει να υπάρχει αυτό το καθεστώς ομηρίας.

Μυαλό έχετε, κρίση έχετε, χρησιμοποιήστε τα...

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να γίνει μια συνάντηση μεταξύ μας, να συγκεντρώσουμε κάποια σχετικά ερωτήματα που χρείζουν απαντήσεων και να τα στείλουμε για μια επίσημη γνωμάτευση;
> 
> 
> Όχι, πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να χρονοτριβούμε διαρκώς, και να προβούμε σε δηλώσεις όλοι. Οι clients ειδικά που δεν έχουν κανένα κόλημα, θα έπρεπε να το είχαν ήδη κάνει.


Κόλλημα μπορεί να μην έχουν οι clients αλλά μπορεί να έχει o κομβούχος με το AP (τα links έχουν δύο πλευρές). Εγώ λέω να αναλύσουμε την κάθε μία περίπτωση ξεχωριστά και να βρούμε τι μας συμφέρει να κάνουμε.

Είναι πράγματα που δεν θέλουμε να ειπωθούν στο forum για αυτό προτείνω την συνάντηση. Και μάλιστα αν μπορούσε να διοργανωθεί μια ανοιχτή συνάντηση με παρουσία ενήμερου δικηγόρου για τα θέματα μας ο οποίος να μπορεί να απαντήσει στις απορείες μας θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα. Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής όλοι το ίδιο θέλουμε!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Μπερδεύτικα.

*Γενικα στοιχεια παρόχου?????* Δηλαδή της εταιρίας στην οποία συνδεόμαστε? Το ΑP? Κι αν αυτός δεν είναι δηλωμένος (Που δεν είναι..) ποιός καλύπτει ποιόν? Αριθμός άδειας??? Του AP?? Μήπως ξεκινάμε λάθος? Μήπως να δηλωθούν πρώτα οι APούχοι και να πάρουν παρεούλα τους clients τους για δηλώσεις?

----------


## papashark

> Μπερδεύτικα.
> 
> *Γενικα στοιχεια παρόχου?????* Δηλαδή της εταιρίας στην οποία συνδεόμαστε? Το ΑP? Κι αν αυτός δεν είναι δηλωμένος (Που δεν είναι..) ποιός καλύπτει ποιόν? Αριθμός άδειας??? Του AP?? Μήπως ξεκινάμε λάθος? Μήπως να δηλωθούν πρώτα οι APούχοι και να πάρουν παρεούλα τους clients τους για δηλώσεις?


Βάλε Not applicable

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τύπος Κεραίας: Ενσωματωμένη στη συσκευή ή μόνιμα διασυνδεδεμένη


Εδώ τί γράφουμε;

----------


## nvak

Δεν βγάζουμε ένα printout απο το wind και να μαζέψει ένας εξουσιοδοτήσεις με ονόματα, διευθύνσεις, και να τα δώσουμε όλα σε ένα φάκελο στην ΕΕΤΤ ?

*Η κοπή πίτας είναι καλή ευκαιρία να μαζευτούν οι εξουσιοδοτήσεις.* 
( Μαζεύονται βέβαια και με ταχυδρομείο )

Δηλώνονται όλα σε b με ίδιο κεραιοσύστημα. 
Αν ποτέ ψαχθεί λέμε ότι έγιναν αλλαγές με τον καιρό.

Ας γίνει ομαδικά να μας έχουν και αυτοί σε ένα ντοσιέ και όχι ξέμπαρκους. 
Έτσι αν χρειασθεί στο μέλλον να μας ειδοποιήσουν να πληρώσουμε άδειες ή να δώσουμε πίσω το φάσμα να είναι για αυτούς εύκολο.

----------


## andreas

και οσοι τις εχουν κανει ηδη τι γινεται???

----------


## dti

> Δεν βγάζουμε ένα printout απο το wind και να μαζέψει ένας εξουσιοδοτήσεις με ονόματα, διευθύνσεις, και να τα δώσουμε όλα σε ένα φάκελο στην ΕΕΤΤ ?


Είχαμε φτιάξει ένα κείμενο με τα αιτήματά μας στο οποίο αν θυμάμαι καλά προτείναμε κάτι παρόμοιο στην ΕΕΤΤ όπως ισχύει και αλλού π.χ. στην Ιρλανδία
Αυτό το κείμενο πρέπει να προωθήσουμε (σε συνεργασία με δικηγόρο ...και όχι μόνο).
*Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι δηλώσεις μας πρέπει να είναι ειλικρινείς...*
Άλλωστε ποιος μας λέει οτι δεν μας διαβάζουν τώρα αυτοί που θα έλθουν αύριο να μας ελέγξουν έχοντας στο χέρι αντίγραφο της δήλωσής μας;

----------


## papashark

> Άλλωστε ποιος μας λέει οτι δεν μας διαβάζουν τώρα αυτοί που θα έλθουν αύριο να μας ελέγξουν έχοντας στο χέρι αντίγραφο της δήλωσής μας;


Moderated by Socrates
Μην βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας!

----------


## nvak

> *Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι δηλώσεις μας πρέπει να είναι ειλικρινείς...*


Ωραία πάμε 5-6 και δηλώνουμε τα λινκ ως έχουν. Μετά περιμένουμε αντιδράσεις. 
Το πολύ - πολύ να μας τα κατεβάσουν. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το κυνηγάμε με δικηγόρο, πολιτικά, εφημερίδες κλπ.

Εγώ ένας απο τους 5-6 οι άλλοι ? ( καλό είναι να είναι μέλη του Σωματείου )

----------


## dti

Moderated by socrates
απάντηση σε moderated μήνυμα

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> *Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι δηλώσεις μας πρέπει να είναι ειλικρινείς...*
> 
> 
> Ωραία πάμε 5-6 και δηλώνουμε τα λινκ ως έχουν. Μετά περιμένουμε αντιδράσεις. 
> Το πολύ - πολύ να μας τα κατεβάσουν. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το κυνηγάμε με δικηγόρο, πολιτικά, εφημερίδες κλπ.
> 
> Εγώ ένας απο τους 5-6 οι άλλοι ? ( καλό είναι να είναι μέλη του Σωματείου )


Δεν είναι άσχημη η ιδέα σου, αλλά προσωπικά προτιμώ να εξαντλήσουμε κάθε δυνατότητα να μιλήσουμε μαζί τους πρώτα.
Δεν είναι προς το συμφέρον μας να τους φέρουμε σε "δύσκολη" θέση.
Δείτε λίγο το σκηνικό:
Νέα διοίκηση, με φιλόδοξα σχέδια (και οράματα που συμπλέουν σε πολλά σημεία με τα δικά μας), με σαφείς αρμοδιότητες που ορίζονται από το νέο νομοσχέδιο, στο επίκεντρο μάλιστα της δημοσιότητας (λόγω του γνωστού θέματος με τη Vodafone)...
Και από την άλλη μια ομάδα "ενοχλητικών" που τους προσθέτει έννοιες...
Τί είναι πιο πιθανό να συμβεί αν οι "ενοχλητικοί" το παρατραβήξουν;

----------


## nvak

> Άλλωστε ποιος μας λέει οτι δεν μας διαβάζουν τώρα αυτοί που θα έλθουν αύριο να μας ελέγξουν έχοντας στο χέρι αντίγραφο της δήλωσής μας;


Επειδή ενδέχεται να μας διαβάζει εκτός απο την ΕΕΤΤ και ο γείτονας που σκέφτεται την επόμενη καταγγελία, καλά είναι αυτό το τόπικ καθώς και όλα όσα αφορούν συζητήσεις αυτού του είδους να περάσουν άμεσα στην ενότητα του Σωματείου.

----------


## MAuVE

> Εγώ ένας απο τους 5-6 οι άλλοι ?


http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?ac ... =0#entry87

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Άλλωστε ποιος μας λέει οτι δεν μας διαβάζουν τώρα αυτοί που θα έλθουν αύριο να μας ελέγξουν έχοντας στο χέρι αντίγραφο της δήλωσής μας;
> 
> 
> Επειδή ενδέχεται να μας διαβάζει εκτός απο την ΕΕΤΤ και ο γείτονας που σκέφτεται την επόμενη καταγγελία, καλά είναι αυτό το τόπικ καθώς και όλα όσα αφορούν συζητήσεις αυτού του είδους να περάσουν άμεσα στην ενότητα του Σωματείου.


Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του nvak αλλά για να μην ειπωθεί από ορισμένους που δεν διαβάζουν στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου οτι δεν τους δίνεται η δυνατότητα να συμμετέχουν, είμαι υπέρ της άποψης να ανοίξει ειδική ενότητα με συμμετέχοντες όσους το ζητήσουν από τους admins (με προϋπόθεση οτι είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο backbone, ή είναι μέλη του Συλλόγου).

----------


## Ygk

Ωραίοι!

Είπαμε να κλείνουμε σιγά-σιγά τις τρύπες.
Τώρα αρχίζουμε & τις προκλήσεις?

Δεν πιστεύω να σοβαρολογείτε!!

Εχουν γραφτεί τα χίλια μύρια όσα γιά όλα... πολεοδομίες etc... δε με λέτε στρουθοκαμηλίζετε?  ::   ::   ::   :: 


edit: δεν θυμάμαι με ποιόν μίλαγα & μου έλεγε ότι μέχρι το τέλος του φλεβάρη θα έχει ξεκαθαρίσει & το θέμα με τους 5. Τελειώνει & η προθεσμία απ' ότι μου έλεγε... Τεσπα.... θα δείξει  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Oμάδα BackBone...

Ας φτιαχτεί επιτέλους, η συζήτηση αυτή αφορά αυτούς κατά πρώτο λόγο.

----------


## alex-23

εγω ξερω 4 ατομα που εχουν κανει δηλωση και ακομα δεν εχουν παθει τιποτα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Σε καμία περίπτωση δε πρέπει να κάνουμε ψευδείς δηλωσεις!

Αυτοί που άμεσα μπορούν να δηλώσουν τα link τους χωρίς πρόβλημα είναι οι clients. Οι ζεύξεις τους με το AP είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα για ιδία χρήση.

Ας συζητήσουμε λοιπόν για τον τρόπο που πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί η δήλωση ώστε να φτιάξουμε έναν οδηγό ο οποίος θα προστεθεί στα tutorials.

Κατα τη γνώμη μου, επειδή η δήλωση είναι δήλωση ζευξης καλύπτει αυτόματα και αυτόν που έχει το AP αφού δηλώνεται ως σημείο B.

Οπότε αρκεί ο κάθε client να στείλει τον αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου της αίτησης του στον κόμβουχο του για να είναι καλλυμένος και αυτός.

Τα επίμαχα σημεία στην αίτηση:

Κατασκευαστής πομποδεκτών

Εδώ λογικά πρέπει να γράψουμε τον κατασκευαστή της κάρτας ή της εξωτερικής συσκευής που χρησιμοποιούμε αλλά και την κάρτα ή συσκευή της άλλης πλευράς δηλαδή του AP.

Π.χ. αν ήμουν client στον εαυτό μου θα έγραφα:



```
Σημείο A: ASUS, Σημείο Β: Netgear
```

[/*:m:3aeec]Μοντέλο πομποδεκτών

Αντίστοιχα θα έγραφα:


```
Σημείο Α: WL500G, Σημείο Β: MA311GE
```

[/*:m:3aeec]Κεραίες
Επίσης την ΕΕΤΤ την φαντάζομαι θα την ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο το μέγεθος και η απολαβή του πιάτου οπότε εκεί πρέπει να δώσουμε περισσότερο βάρος.[list:3aeec]Κατασκευαστής

Στην περίπτωση εργοστασιακής κεραίας wifi βάζουμε τον κατασκευαστή κανονικά. Στην περίπτωση πιάτου, προτείνω να βάζουμε *τον κατασκευαστή του πιάτου* π.χ. gibertini ή televes κλπ.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου στην περίπτωση ιδιοκατασκευασμένης κεραίας καλό είναι να το δηλώνουμε ως _"Ιδιοκατασκευή"_. Από μία γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα στο πρότυπο ETSI ΕΝ 300 328 δεν πιστοποιούνται συγκεκριμένες κεραίες ενώ η μόνη αναφορά για κεραία είναι στις οδηγίες μετρησης όπου χρησιμοποιούνται συγκεκριμένες κεραίες αναφοράς. Οπότε η ιδιοκατασκευή κεραία δεν πρέπει να ακυρώνει την πιστοποίηση της συσκευής.

Παράδειγμα:


```
Σημείο A: Televes, Σημείο Β: Solwise
```

[/*:m:3aeec]Μοντέλο

Όπως και στον κατασκευαστή πιό πάνω, αντίστοιχα και στο μοντέλο βάζουμε το μοντέλο της κεραίας. Στην περίπτωση πιάτου π.χ. βάζουμε offeset dish 75cm



```
Σημείο A: 80cm Offset dish, Σημείο Β: NET-WL-ANT-008ON
```

[/*:m:3aeec]Διάμετρος

Βάζουμε τη διάμετρο της κεραίας. Για εργοστασιακή κοιτάμε τα χαρακτηριστικά στο φυλλάδιο. Για πιάτο επίσης τη διάμετρο του πιάτου.

Στην περίπτωση omni που δεν έχει διάμετρο απλά δε βάζουμε τίποτα.



```
Σημείο A: 0,75  Σημείο Β: Χωρίς διάμετρο
```

[/*:m:3aeec]Απολαβή

Εδώ βάζουμε την απολαβή που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής στην περίπτωση εργοστασιακής κεραίας. 

Για πιάτα:
80cm = 24dbi
75cm = 23dbi
65cm = 22dbi
60cm = 21dbi

Παράδειγμα:


```
Σημείο A: 23  Σημείο Β: 9
```

[/*:m:3aeec][/*:m:3aeec][/list:u:3aeec]

Πείτε μου...

----------


## andreas

το πολυ ενδιαφερον ποστ του acinonyx 

για andrew βαζουμε τα εξης





> Κεραίες
> 
> Κατασκευαστής: Andrew Μοντέλο: 25T-2127
> Τύπος Κεραίας: Ενσωματωμένη στη συσκευή ή μόνιμα διασυνδεδεμένη
> Διάμετρος: ??x??x?? εκ (m) Απολαβή: 21 (dBi)


ξερει κανεις τις διαστασεις?
(πρεπει να ειναι 35 x 29 x 11 )

----------


## Acinonyx

> το πολυ ενδιαφερον ποστ του acinonyx 
> 
> για andrew βαζουμε τα εξης
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Βασικά πρέπει να γράφουμε *και για τα 2 σημεια* τον εξοπλισμό από ότι κατάλαβα. Γι'αυτό γράφω για Σημείο Α και Σημείο Β.

Στην andrew η διάμετρος πρέπει να είναι αυτή που μετράμε στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο όταν βάζουμε το feeder κατακόρυφα. Δηλαδή η μεγάλη.

Θα ανεβάσω ένα δείγμα αργότερα. Αν βλέπετε λάθη διορθώστε με...

----------


## Vigor

> [*]Απολαβή
> 
> Εδώ βάζουμε την απολαβή που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής στην περίπτωση εργοστασιακής κεραίας. 
> 
> Για πιάτα:
> 80cm = 24dbi
> 75cm = 23dbi
> 65cm = 22dbi
> 60cm = 21dbi


Η μετρούμενη διάσταση σε ποιόν άξονα αναφέρεται? Κατακόρυφο ή οριζόντιο?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> [*]Απολαβή
> 
> Εδώ βάζουμε την απολαβή που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής στην περίπτωση εργοστασιακής κεραίας. 
> 
> Για πιάτα:
> 80cm = 24dbi
> 75cm = 23dbi
> ...


Στα πιάτα πάντα στον οριζόντιο άξονα. 

Τα περισσότερα πιάτα έχουν σαν ονομαστική διάμετρο την μεγάλη (κατακόρυφη). Η πραγματική διάμετρος όμως είναι η οριζόντια. Την πραγματική λογικά πρέπει να βάζουμε.

----------


## andreas

> Βασικά πρέπει να γράφουμε *και για τα 2 σημεια* τον εξοπλισμό από ότι κατάλαβα. Γι'αυτό γράφω για Σημείο Α και Σημείο Β.


1 αιτηση για καθε ακρο δεν κανουμε? (δηλωνεις εξοπλισμο μονο για το ενα ακρο )

α ρε μπαχαλο....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> Βασικά πρέπει να γράφουμε *και για τα 2 σημεια* τον εξοπλισμό από ότι κατάλαβα. Γι'αυτό γράφω για Σημείο Α και Σημείο Β.
> 
> 
> 1 αιτηση για καθε ακρο δεν κανουμε? (δηλωνεις εξοπλισμο μονο για το ενα ακρο )
> 
> α ρε μπαχαλο....


Κοίτα τη λιγάκι.
Είναι δήλωση ασύρματης ζεύξης. Άρα προφανώς δηλώνεις και για τα 2 άκρα σε μία (χρειάζονται 2 άκρα για να γίνει ζεύξη).

Φαντάσου ότι έχεις 2 σπίτια και θες να τα συνδέσεις ασύρματα. Θα στείλεις λογικά ΜΙΑ δήλωση.

Εξάλλου λέει "Πομποδέκτες" και "Κεραίες" - πληθυντικός.

Βέβαια μπορούμε να στείλουμε ερωτηση στην ΕΕΤΤ να μας διφωτίσει σε αυτό.

----------


## JS

> Τα περισσότερα πιάτα έχουν σαν ονομαστική διάμετρο την μεγάλη (κατακόρυφη). Η πραγματική διάμετρος όμως είναι η οριζόντια. Την πραγματική λογικά πρέπει να βάζουμε.


Αφεντικό...τί εννοείς πραγματική διάμετρος ;;;
Λογικό είναι να σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η μεγάλη διάμετρος για να ξέρεις σε τί "κουτί" θα χωράει το πιάτο. Η μικρή γιατί να είναι η "πραγματική" ;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Τα περισσότερα πιάτα έχουν σαν ονομαστική διάμετρο την μεγάλη (κατακόρυφη). Η πραγματική διάμετρος όμως είναι η οριζόντια. Την πραγματική λογικά πρέπει να βάζουμε.
> 
> 
> Αφεντικό...τί εννοείς πραγματική διάμετρος ;;;
> Λογικό είναι να σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η μεγάλη διάμετρος για να ξέρεις σε τί "κουτί" θα χωράει το πιάτο. Η μικρή γιατί να είναι η "πραγματική" ;


Γιατί το πιάτο είναι off set.

Οπως το κοιτάς από το μάτι του feeder, φαίνετε ολοστρόγγυλο.

----------


## andreas

- Αν υπαρχει διαφορετικος εξοπλισμος ανα ακρο? 
- με αλεξ δηλωσαμε 1 φορα ο καθενας το λινκ του... τι γινεται τωρα?  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> - Αν υπαρχει διαφορετικος εξοπλισμος ανα ακρο? 
> - με αλεξ δηλωσαμε 1 φορα ο καθενας το λινκ του... τι γινεται τωρα?




```
Πομποδέκτες:: Σημείο Α: WL500G, Σημείο Β: MA311GE
```

Προφανώς αν κάνατε δηλωση ο καθένας ξεχωριστά τότε έχετε μεταξύ σας 2 link! Δεν αναιρει η μία δήλωση την άλλη. No harm done...

----------


## alex-23

αφου ο καθε ενας δηλωνει την πλευρα του  ::

----------


## dti

::  Προσοχή στις _ανακριβείς_ δηλώσεις...




> Όποιος εν γνώσει του δηλώνει ψευδή γεγονότα ή αρνείται ή αποκρύπτει τα αληθινά με έγγραφη υπεύθυνη δήλωση του άρθρου 8 τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον τριών μηνών. Εάν ο υπαίτιος αυτών των πράξεων σκόπευε να προσπορίσει στον εαυτόν του ή σε άλλον περιουσιακό όφελος βλάπτοντας τρίτον ή σκόπευε να βλάψει άλλον, τιμωρείται με κάθειρξη μέχρι 10 ετών.

----------


## andreas

τα λινκ μας παιζουν στα 2.4 και στο ενδιαμεσο εγιναν στα 5.... 
δεν σημαινει οτι εφορου ζωης θα παιζουμε 2.4 ....

----------


## dti

Αφού σ' αρέσει να κάνεις δηλώσεις, τί είναι μία ακόμη δήλωση *με τα ακριβή στοιχεία* της ζεύξης, κάθε φορά που αυτή μεταβάλλεται;  ::

----------


## andreas

μολις βγαλει δηλωση για τα 5 την επομενη θα παω  :: 

παντως θα ηθελα να δω τι θα μου πει η κοπελα που παιρνει τις αιτησεις αμα εβλεπε 5 πανω - πιστευετε οτι θα το καταλαβαινε?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> αφου ο καθε ενας δηλωνει την πλευρα του


Δεν δηλώνεις άκρα, δηλώνεις λινκ, οπότε βάζεις μέσα και τις δύο άκρες.

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> αφου ο καθε ενας δηλωνει την πλευρα του 
> 
> 
> Δεν δηλώνεις άκρα, δηλώνεις λινκ, οπότε βάζεις μέσα και τις δύο άκρες.


alex ακους?  ::   ::   :: 

οποτε αιτηση πρεπει να κανει μονο ενας ==> επομενως υπευθυνος για το λινκ ειναι αυτος που βαζει το ονοματακι του, σωστα?

----------


## papashark

> Προσοχή στις _ανακριβείς_ δηλώσεις...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από άρθρο 8 παρ. 4 Ν. 1599/1988
> 
> Όποιος εν γνώσει του δηλώνει ψευδή γεγονότα ή αρνείται ή αποκρύπτει τα αληθινά με έγγραφη υπεύθυνη δήλωση του άρθρου 8 τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον τριών μηνών. Εάν ο υπαίτιος αυτών των πράξεων σκόπευε να προσπορίσει στον εαυτόν του ή σε άλλον περιουσιακό όφελος βλάπτοντας τρίτον ή σκόπευε να βλάψει άλλον, τιμωρείται με κάθειρξη μέχρι 10 ετών.


Δαμιανέ, πολύ θα ήθελα την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθει η ΕΕΤΤ για έλεγχο, να έρθει στο δικό σου σπίτι, ή στου nkladakis, να δούμε τι θα κάνετε, και τι συμβουλές θα δίνετε μετά.

Η προτροπή στον κόσμο να μην κάνει τίποτα και να παραμήνει παράνομος, είναι επικύνδηνη.

----------


## dti

Προτρέπω τον κόσμο να μην κάνει *ανακριβείς* δηλώσεις, γιατί αυτό έχει ποινικές κυρώσεις, καθώς η δήλωση ασύρματης ζεύξης υπέχει θέση υπεύθυνης δήλωσης του Νόμου 1599/1988 !

Και για να μην κοροϊδευόμαστε, μην νομίζετε οτι αν έλθουν να σας ελέγξουν και έχουν κακό σκοπό, οτι θα σας σώσει η δήλωση (έτσι όπως υποβάλλεται τώρα).
Κουτόχορτο δεν τρώνε και όσοι γνωρίζουν έστω και ελάχιστα τα συστήματα που έχει η ΕΕΤΤ, ξέρουν πολύ καλά οτι το κάθε link, χαρτογραφείται σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου τουλάχιστον από το καλοκαίρι του 2004 και μετά...

----------


## Vigor

...

----------


## sotiris

Το τόπικ είναι 
*Clients δηλώστε το λινκ σας !*
οι clients είναι στα 2.4 (εκτός και εάν έχει αλλάξει και αυτό μέσα από τα καφεδοmeetings του ΑΜΔΑ)...*οπότε dti που είναι τα ανακριβή στοιχεία?*

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή την εμμονή σου στο να συνεχιστεί η ανασφάλεια και η ομηρία που τώρα έχουμε.

Ισως περιμένεις να κάνει κάτι το σωματείο, και εμείς αυτό περιμέναμε 2 χρόνια...αλλά δεν έκανε κάτι, οπότε άσε την γκρίνια και όποιος θέλει ας πάει να βρει την άκρη μόνος του.

----------


## Vigor

sotiris σωστά μιλάς  ::

----------


## bedrock

Παιδιά εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είμαι σχετικα νέος σε σχέση με σάς,,,όχι ηλικιακά αλλά σχετικά με την ενταξή μου σαυτήν την "κοινότητα".. Αυτό το καιρό ετοιμάζω τον κόμβο μου, μαθαίνω νέα λειτουργικά (π.χ linux ), διαβάζω ώστε να αποκτησω περισσότερες γνώσεις καθώς και ξοδεύω συνέχεια λεφτά και χρόνο απτον ανύπαρκτο χρόνο που έχω στην διαθεσή μου για να στήσω τον κόμβο μου. 

Πείτε μου κάτι μήπως να τα παρατήσω όλα?? Να τα φάω σουβλάκια?? Δηλαδή όπωτε μπαίνω σαυτό το φόρουμ με ποιάνει η ψυχή μου επειδή 2 - 5 -10 άτομα θέλουν συνέχεια να τρώγονται...Όσον αφορά τώρα την μεταστροφή μας στους 5ghz.... Ξέρω ότι η μπάντα δεν θα είναι για "πάντα" ελεύθερη, αλλά κάντε κάτι κοινό ,δώστε κάποια λύση κοινή να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε για να είμαστε νόμιμοι.. Να μην βγαίνει ο καθενας και να λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του.... Αν θέλετε να τρώγεστε και να μην κάνουμε τπτ ξηλωστε τα όλα και βάλτε τους φωτιά.. Λίγη ενότητα δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει..???

αυτά από μένα....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Προτρέπω τον κόσμο να μην κάνει ανακριβείς δηλώσεις, γιατί αυτό έχει ποινικές κυρώσεις, καθώς η δήλωση ασύρματης ζεύξης υπέχει θέση υπεύθυνης δήλωσης του Νόμου 1599/1988 !
> 
> Και για να μην κοροϊδευόμαστε, μην νομίζετε οτι αν έλθουν να σας ελέγξουν και έχουν κακό σκοπό, οτι θα σας σώσει η δήλωση (έτσι όπως υποβάλλεται τώρα).
> Κουτόχορτο δεν τρώνε και όσοι γνωρίζουν έστω και ελάχιστα τα συστήματα που έχει η ΕΕΤΤ, ξέρουν πολύ καλά οτι το κάθε link, χαρτογραφείται σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου τουλάχιστον από το καλοκαίρι του 2004 και μετά...


Θα σε παρακαλώ να σταματησεις να διαδίδεις ότι οι δηλώσεις που κάνουμε είναι ψευδείς.

*ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΟΙ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΥΔΕΙΣ!!!* και ειλικρινά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δημιουργείς τέτοιου είδους προπαγάνδα.

Δε θες να είμαστε νόμιμοι;

----------


## nvak

Παρέλαβε τον νέο νόμο η ΕΕΤΤ. Τις δίνει πολλές εξουσίες.
Θα δούμε τώρα πώς θα μας αντιμετωπίσει. 
Τους 5 φροντίσαμε να τους καταπατήσουμε δεόντως. 

Τώρα ή θα μας δώσει την μπάντα ή θα μας βάλλει να πληρώσουμε ή θα μας πετάξει έξω. 
Μαζεύω στοιχήματα  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Προτρέπω τον κόσμο να μην κάνει ανακριβείς δηλώσεις, γιατί αυτό έχει ποινικές κυρώσεις, καθώς η δήλωση ασύρματης ζεύξης υπέχει θέση υπεύθυνης δήλωσης του Νόμου 1599/1988 !
> 
> 
> Θα σε παρακαλώ να σταματησεις να διαδίδεις ότι οι δηλώσεις που κάνουμε είναι ψευδείς.
> 
> *ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΟΙ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΥΔΕΙΣ!!!* και ειλικρινά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δημιουργείς τέτοιου είδους προπαγάνδα.
> 
> Δε θες να είμαστε νόμιμοι;


Μή βάζεις στο στόμα μου λέξεις που δεν είπα. Μίλησα για ανακριβείς δηλώσεις. Είτε από άγνοια είτε από σκοπιμότητα. Αν και με τον τρόπο που μπορεί να ερμηνευθεί η "ανακριβής" δήλωση, κάλλιστα μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως ψευδής και παραπλανητική.
Ρώτησα σε άλλο topic τον andreas και τον alex23 ως τί δήλωσαν τα links τους και η απάντηση ήταν ως 802.11b  ::  

Κατά τ' άλλα, εσύ μπορείς να ισχυρίζεσαι οτι θες. 
Γνωρίζεις όμως πολύ καλά με τί παίζουμε και εσύ μπορείς να λες οτι θα κάνεις ειλικρινή δήλωση, αλλά όταν κάποιοι έχουν το θράσσος να προτρέπουν τον κόσμο να κάνει δηλώσεις που θα είναι εν γνώσει τους ανακριβείς, λυπάμαι αλλά προσωπικά εγώ δεν θα συναινέσω σ' αυτή την κατάσταση. 
Γιατί όταν θα γίνει γνωστό οτι οι δηλώσεις μας δεν είναι ακριβείς, ο κίνδυνος που υπάρχει τώρα, πολλαπλασιάζεται, αφού ο οποιοσδήποτε "καλοθελητής" μπορεί να σε καρφώσει και τότε θα βρεις το μπελά σου διπλά. Και για τα links και για τη δήλωση...

Τέλος, περιμένω από όσους μας ζάλιζαν με τους νόμους μέχρι πρόσφατα, να ψάξουν και να μας πουν ποιες είναι οι κυρώσεις από την ανακριβή υπεύθυνη δήλωση, τί λέει η νομολογία κι αν απαιτείται πάλι καμιά γνωμάτευση ειδικευμένου δικηγόρου...  ::

----------


## socrates

Επειδή βλέπω ότι το θέμα ξεφεύγει.

Για να βγει κάτι οφέλημο από αυτή την συζήτηση μπορεί κάποιος να μαζέψει τις τοποθετήσεις ώστε να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο.

Όπου υπάρχουν διαφωνείες υπάρχουν και οι αρμόδιοι φορείς που μπορούν να μας διαφωτίσουν.

----------


## sotiris

> Τους 5 φροντίσαμε να τους καταπατήσουμε δεόντως. 
> 
> Τώρα ή θα μας δώσει την μπάντα ή θα μας βάλλει να πληρώσουμε ή θα μας πετάξει έξω. 
> Μαζεύω στοιχήματα


Ως προς το πρώτο που λες κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος...εκτός και εάν εννοείς καταπάτηση, τα δικαιώματά μας, το κοινοτικό δίκαιο με την οδηγία που δίνει την μεσαία μπάντα των 5 για free χρήση, και φυσικά τα τελεσίδκα δικαστήρια, τόσο στην Ελλάδα, όσο και στο ευρωπαικό δικαστήριο,που δίνουν δίκαιο σε πολίτες εναντίον του κράτους που δεν τηρησε κοινοτικες οδηγιες.

Ως προς το δευτερο τμήμα, εαν δεν καταφέρουμε να δηλώσουμε το δικτυο awmn, _"και όσα χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικώς για πειραματικούς ή ερευνητικούς σκοπούς και για επίδειξη"_....τα πραγματα οδηγουνται σε ετησιο παράβολο (ανα κεραια,και ανα ετος).

----------


## sotiris

> Τέλος, περιμένω από όσους μας ζάλιζαν με τους νόμους μέχρι πρόσφατα, να ψάξουν και να μας πουν ποιες είναι οι κυρώσεις από την ανακριβή υπεύθυνη δήλωση, τί λέει η νομολογία κι αν απαιτείται πάλι καμιά γνωμάτευση ειδικευμένου δικηγόρου...


Ευτυχως καποιοι ασχολουνται με το ψαξιμο των νομων, χρησιμοποιωντας δικηγορους, φιλους , γνωστους, γιατι δεν θελουν να ειναι αμοιροι και ερμαια των καλοθελητων.....απο την αλλη καποιοι αλλοι εχουν σηκωσει σαν λαβαρο της επαναναστασης του 21 την δημοσια διαβουλευση πριν 2 χρονια, και τις αναφορες των περιοδικων για το awmn....

Και σε ρωτώ dti, ας αφησουμε σε πρωτη φαση τους ΒΒ και ας μιλησουμε για τους clients....υπαρχει καποιος λογος να μην κανουν την δηλωση?

Πρεπει να περιμενουν ποτε και εαν ο συλλογος ή ο Βουδας κανει κατι σχετικο με την νομιμοποιηση τους?

Πρεπει ολοι να περιμενουμε ποτε θα βρεθει ο επομενος "καλοθελητης" να καρφωσει τον επομενο "Αχιλλεα" ?

Και σε προχωραω ενα βημα ακομη....πες οτι βρεθει ο "καλοθελητης" και καρφωσει τον "Αχιλλεα"...ελα ομως τωρα που ο "Αχιλλεας" ειναι σε καλυτερη θεση απο τον αλλον....και εαν ηταν της ιδιας ποιοτητας θα εκανε αντιστροφα την καταγγελια....

Τι πρεπει να κανουμε δηλαδη?
Τι πρεπει να περιμενουμε και απο ποιον, κατα την αποψη σου?

Απο την μια εχουμε μια ΕΕΤΤ που ζηταει δηλωσεις...εχουμε κατι αλλο?
(μην μου αναφερεις περιοδικα, εφημεριδες, ημεριδες κλπ)

Απο την αλλη εχουμε ενα δικτυο που χρησιμοποιωντας την κοινοτικη οδηγια περασε στα 5 γιγα...εχουμε κατι αλλο?

Εχουμε,τις τελεσιδικες κερδισμενες αποφασεις (απο Αρειο Παγο και Συμβουλιο Επικρατειας), πολιτων εναντιον του Κρατους, που απεδειξαν οτι ειχαν ζημια απο την μη εφαρμογη της οδηγιας στην Ελλαδα. 
Στην περιπτωση μας μπορουμε για παραδειγμα να επικαλεστουμε οτι δεν μας δινουν το δικαιωμα στα 5 γιγα, που δικαιουμαστε.
Εκει πρεπει να επικεντρωθει ο συλλογος και ο ειδικευμενος δικηγορος που εχει, και να στοιχειοθετησει ενα φακελο, για παν ενδεχομενο.

Η αλλη λυση ειναι να θεωρηθει, επισημα και αναγνωρισμενα, το δικτυο ως πειραματικο , ερευνητικο και προς επιδειξη....διαδικασια επιπονη και μακροχρονια, εαν δουμε αλλες αναλογες περιπτωσεις αναγνωρισεων διαφορων σωματειων.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Κατά τ' άλλα, εσύ μπορείς να ισχυρίζεσαι οτι θες.
> Γνωρίζεις όμως πολύ καλά με τί παίζουμε και εσύ μπορείς να λες οτι θα κάνεις ειλικρινή δήλωση, αλλά όταν κάποιοι έχουν το θράσσος να προτρέπουν τον κόσμο να κάνει δηλώσεις που θα είναι εν γνώσει τους ανακριβείς, λυπάμαι αλλά προσωπικά εγώ δεν θα συναινέσω σ' αυτή την κατάσταση.
> Γιατί όταν θα γίνει γνωστό οτι οι δηλώσεις μας δεν είναι ακριβείς, ο κίνδυνος που υπάρχει τώρα, πολλαπλασιάζεται, αφού ο οποιοσδήποτε "καλοθελητής" μπορεί να σε καρφώσει και τότε θα βρεις το μπελά σου διπλά. Και για τα links και για τη δήλωση...


Άντε πάλι...

*ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΛΕΜΕ!*
*ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΛΕΜΕ!*
*ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΛΕΜΕ!*

Το τι έκανε ο andreas και ο alex-23 είναι δικό τους θέμα.

Δεν υπάρχει post εδώ μέσα που να προτρέπει να κάνουμε ανακριβείς δηλώσεις.

Είναι πιά φανερό πως ο dti επιμένει γιατί μάλλον θίγονται τα συμφέροντα του. Κατανοητό...

Οι clients μπορούν να δηλωθούν κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα και για αυτούς συζητάμε.

Για τους κόμβους το τοπίο είναι θολό όπως επίσης και η συχνότητα.

----------


## dti

> Και σε ρωτώ dti, ας αφησουμε σε πρωτη φαση τους ΒΒ και ας μιλησουμε για τους clients....υπαρχει καποιος λογος να μην κανουν την δηλωση?


Ναι υπάρχει και μάλιστα πολύ σοβαρός λόγος. Οι clients συνδέονται σε κάποιο ap. Ο κάτοχος του ap ως τί θα το δηλώσει, αν και εφόσον θέλει να κάνει δήλωση... Γιατί οι δηλώσεις είναι για point to point ζεύξεις και ΟΧΙ για point το multipoint. Αυτός ήταν κι ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους που σαν Σύλλογος δεν είχαμε κάνει από παλιά δηλώσεις. 




> Πρεπει να περιμενουν ποτε και εαν ο συλλογος ή ο Βουδας κανει κατι σχετικο με την νομιμοποιηση τους?


Ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τον κόμβο του. Ωστόσο, όταν ο καθένας κάνει του κεφαλιού του, καταλαβαίνεις οτι μπορεί να βάλει σε κίνδυνο όχι μόνο τον απέναντί του με τον οποίο έχει link αλλά περισσότερο όλους μας και τις άλλες κοινότητες Πανελλαδικά.
Και σας ρωτώ, εσάς που τώρα σας μπήκε η ιδέα να πάτε να κάνετε δήλωση, αν σας νοιάζει μήπως με τη δήλωση που κάνετε υποθηκεύετε όλα όσα έχουμε κάνει ως τώρα, όχι μόνο ως awmn αλλά γενικότερα ως ασύρματες κοινότητες; 
Σας νοιάζει αυτό, ή ο φιλοτομαρισμός σας είναι υπεράνω του κοινού καλού;





> Τι πρεπει να κανουμε δηλαδη?
> Τι πρεπει να περιμενουμε και απο ποιον, κατα την αποψη σου?


Να κάνετε υπομονή να ξεκινήσει διάλογος με την ΕΕΤΤ. Αν δεν είχε συμβεί το θέμα με τις υποκλοπές, μπορεί να είχαμε ήδη ξεκινήσει επαφές με την ΕΕΤΤ. Έχει ήδη ζητηθεί ραντεβού (1 ημέρα πριν αποκαλυφθεί το σκάνδαλο στη Vodafone) και αυτό αργά ή γρήγορα, κάποια στιγμή θα πραγματοποιηθεί. Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι εντελώς λάθος να πιέσουμε καταστάσεις. Τόσα χρόνια περιμέναμε, γιατί να μην κάνουμε λίγο ακόμη υπομονή;

Ο μόνος λόγος που εγώ βλέπω οτι θέλετε να κάνετε τις δηλώσεις είναι επειδή ΔΕΝ θέλετε να είναι ο Σύλλογος αυτός που θα κανονίσει με την ΕΕΤΤ το καθεστώς που θα μας εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα. 
Στη βιασύνη σας να προλάβετε τις εξελίξεις, δεν έχετε πρόβλημα ακόμη και ανακριβείς δηλώσεις να κάνετε. 
Προχωρήστε μόνοι σας προς το γκρεμό. 
Οι υπόλοιποι θα προσπαθήσουμε για το καλύτερο δυνατό μέσα από τη συλλογική δράση.

----------


## alex-23

dti
Ο κάθε ένας είναι υπεύθυνος για την δήλωση που κάνει 
Το τι έκανα εγώ και ο andreas και ο achille είναι δικό μας θέμα και δεν σου πέφτει λόγος

----------


## socrates

> Επειδή βλέπω ότι το θέμα ξεφεύγει.
> 
> Για να βγει κάτι οφέλημο από αυτή την συζήτηση μπορεί κάποιος να μαζέψει τις τοποθετήσεις ώστε να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο.
> 
> Όπου υπάρχουν διαφωνείες υπάρχουν και οι αρμόδιοι φορείς που μπορούν να μας διαφωτίσουν.

----------


## alex-23

Socrates έχεις δίκιο αλλά δεν το ξεκίνησα εγώ 
Εγώ απλά υπερασπίζομαι τον ευατό μου
Εγώ δεν κατηγόρησα κανέναν
Καλό είναι να μην αναφερόμαστε σε πρόσωπα 




> α) Η κριτική είναι καλοδεχούμενη, όταν είναι κόσμια και αναφέρεται σε ιδέες και διατυπώσεις και όχι σε πρόσωπα. Μπορείτε να ασκείτε κριτική στις ιδέες όχι όμως και στους ανθρώπους. Εάν υποπέσει στην αντίληψη των Συντονιστών παρουσία μηνυμάτων που παραβαίνουν αυτόν τον κανόνα, αυτά θα μορφοποιηθούν χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και το προσβλητικό κομμάτι θα αφαιρεθεί.
> 
> 
> β) Επιθέσεις σε άλλους χρήστες, Συντονιστές ή Αdmin, θα αντιμετωπίσουν μηδενική ανεκτικότητα. Συγκεκριμένα, η δυσφήμιση, ο χλευασμός, η επιθετική ειρωνεία και κάθε είδους προσωπικές προσβολές θα διαγράφονται από τις δημοσιεύσεις χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και θα υπάρχει σύσταση προς το άτομο για αποφυγή επανάληψης.

----------


## dti

> *ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΛΕΜΕ!*
> *ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΛΕΜΕ!*
> *ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΛΕΜΕ!*
> 
> Το τι έκανε ο andreas και ο alex-23 είναι δικό τους θέμα.


Πες το άλλες 1000 φορές, γράψ' το με μεγαλύτερα fonts, μπας και το πιστέψεις!  ::  

Αφού είναι θέμα του καθενός το τί δήλωση θα κάνει, *πώς μιλάς στον πληθυντικό*; 
Γλώσσα λανθάνουσα που λέει την αλήθεια...  ::

----------


## socrates

Alex δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα ειδικά αλλά σε όλους.
Λογικά με την τροπή που έχει πάρει θα έπρεπε να κλειδώσω το topic!

Είναι κρίμα να κλειδώνονται topics που μπορούν να προσφέρουν κάτι!
Αν συνεχιστούν όμως τα προσωπικά και τα ειρωνικά σχόλια δυστηχώς θα αναγκαστώ να βάλω λουκέτο.

Δυστηχώς το ΟΤ-Flames-Trolls έχει γίνει playground!!!

----------


## papashark

> ...
> Ο μόνος λόγος που εγώ βλέπω οτι θέλετε να κάνετε τις δηλώσεις είναι επειδή ΔΕΝ θέλετε να είναι ο Σύλλογος αυτός που θα κανονίσει με την ΕΕΤΤ το καθεστώς που θα μας εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα. 
> ...
> Οι υπόλοιποι θα προσπαθήσουμε για το καλύτερο δυνατό μέσα από τη συλλογική δράση.


Τελικά ο μόνος λόγος που εσύ και αρκετοί υπερσυλλογικοί δεν θέλετε να κάνει ο κόσμος δηλώσεις, είναι για να τους κρατάτε όμηρους σε ένα καθεστώς παρανομίας, για να μπορούν διάφοροι καλοθελητές να απειλούν με κατεγγελείες όσους δεν γουστάρουν, για να μπορεί ο σύλλογος να πλασάρει την ανάγκη ύπαρξης του, χωρίς να προσφέρει αυτά που πρέπει...


*Clients, αφήστε αυτούς που σας προτρέπουν να παρανομείτε για τα δικά τους συμφέροντα, στηρίξετε το δικό σας συμφέρον, δηλώστε τα λινκ σας τώρα !*

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Και σε ρωτώ dti, ας αφησουμε σε πρωτη φαση τους ΒΒ και ας μιλησουμε για τους clients....υπαρχει καποιος λογος να μην κανουν την δηλωση?
> 
> 
> Ναι υπάρχει και μάλιστα πολύ σοβαρός λόγος. Οι clients συνδέονται σε κάποιο ap. Ο κάτοχος του ap ως τί θα το δηλώσει, αν και εφόσον θέλει να κάνει δήλωση... Γιατί οι δηλώσεις είναι για point to point ζεύξεις και ΟΧΙ για point το multipoint. Αυτός ήταν κι ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους που σαν Σύλλογος δεν είχαμε κάνει από παλιά δηλώσεις.


Σε ερωτω, οταν δηλωνεται ενα λινκ στην ΕΕΤΤ, πως δηλωνεται? Τι γραφεις στην δηλωση?
Δηλωνεται σαν ζευξη σημειου προς σημειου.
Γραφεις τα δυο ακρα της ζευξης.

Το σεναριο να δηλωσουν οι clients την ζευξη τους με το ΑΡ δεν την εχεις σκεφτει?
πελάτης 1 - ΑΡ, σημειο προς σημειο
πελατης 2 - ΑΡ, σημειο προς σημειο
κλπ
Τι πετυχαινουμε ετσι?
Μερικη καλυψη.
Εληξε το μερος του awmn που ειναι αδηλωτο, ποιο? 
Ολοι οι πελατες και ολα τα ΑΡ.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Πρεπει να περιμενουν ποτε και εαν ο συλλογος ή ο Βουδας κανει κατι σχετικο με την νομιμοποιηση τους?
> 
> 
> Ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τον κόμβο του. Ωστόσο, όταν ο καθένας κάνει του κεφαλιού του, καταλαβαίνεις οτι μπορεί να βάλει σε κίνδυνο όχι μόνο τον απέναντί του με τον οποίο έχει link αλλά περισσότερο όλους μας και τις άλλες κοινότητες Πανελλαδικά.
> Και σας ρωτώ, εσάς που τώρα σας μπήκε η ιδέα να πάτε να κάνετε δήλωση, αν σας νοιάζει μήπως με τη δήλωση που κάνετε υποθηκεύετε όλα όσα έχουμε κάνει ως τώρα, όχι μόνο ως awmn αλλά γενικότερα ως ασύρματες κοινότητες; 
> Σας νοιάζει αυτό, ή ο φιλοτομαρισμός σας είναι υπεράνω του κοινού καλού;


Κανεις δεν κανει του κεφαλιου του, μερικοι αρχισαν την διαδικασια, ενημερωνουν τους υπολοιπους, το συζητανε με τους υπολοιπους (και οχι μονο με οποιους πανε σε καφε), διορθωνουν πιθανα λαθη των δηλωσεων των αρχικων, και βγαζουν ενα τυποποιημενο μοτιβο συμπληρωσης της δηλωσης, ευκολο και κατανοητο απο ολους.
Την συμπληρωνεις, την στελνεις, περνει πρωτοκολλο και αυτο ηταν, οτι μας ειχαν ζητησει. Παραλληλως προσπαθουμε να λυσουμε και τα αλλα προβληματα μας , με τους 5 γιγα κλπ, ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ δειξει ομως καλη θεληση.
Δεν ξερω τι εχουν κανει οι αλλες κοινοτητες, αλλα σαν awmn δεν εχουμε κανει το παραμικρο, οπως ηταν τα πραγματα πριν 3 χρονια, ετσι ειναι και σημερα.
Μαλιστα σε αναμομη των νομιμων χρηστων που θα πλακωσουν μεσα στο 2006, εχουμε βρεθει σε μειονεκτικη θεση, διοτι αυτος που εχει νομιμη/δηλωμενη/πληρωμενη χρηση/αδεια πλεονεκτει εναντι του αλλου που κινειται στα ορια της παρανομιας, και με την παραμικρη καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ απλα και εαν ειναι τυχερος κλεινει ο κομβος.
Εαν ομως ειχαμε φροντισει τοσα χρονια να βαλουμε το ενα ποδι στο wifi, θα ειχαμε σημερα καποια δικαιωματα, που σημερα οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν εχουμε.
Θα εκκρεμουσε το θεμα της πολεοδομιας, και της περιβαντολογικης μελετης που τοσο καιρο ειχε μπλοκαρει, ενω τωρα ξεμπλοκαρε και αυτο.





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Τι πρεπει να κανουμε δηλαδη?
> Τι πρεπει να περιμενουμε και απο ποιον, κατα την αποψη σου?
> 
> 
> Να κάνετε υπομονή να ξεκινήσει διάλογος με την ΕΕΤΤ. Αν δεν είχε συμβεί το θέμα με τις υποκλοπές, μπορεί να είχαμε ήδη ξεκινήσει επαφές με την ΕΕΤΤ. Έχει ήδη ζητηθεί ραντεβού (1 ημέρα πριν αποκαλυφθεί το σκάνδαλο στη Vodafone) και αυτό αργά ή γρήγορα, κάποια στιγμή θα πραγματοποιηθεί. Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι εντελώς λάθος να πιέσουμε καταστάσεις. Τόσα χρόνια περιμέναμε, γιατί να μην κάνουμε λίγο ακόμη υπομονή;
> 
> Ο μόνος λόγος που εγώ βλέπω οτι θέλετε να κάνετε τις δηλώσεις είναι επειδή ΔΕΝ θέλετε να είναι ο Σύλλογος αυτός που θα κανονίσει με την ΕΕΤΤ το καθεστώς που θα μας εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα. 
> ...


O διαλογος με την ΕΕΤΤ και το ΥΜΕ, εχει ηδη αρχισει...λυπαμαι αλλα δεν ηταν δυνατον να περιμενουμε ποτε ο συλλογος θα κανει κατι....τωρα ηταν η vodafone, χτες ηταν το θεμα του κ.Μαρκογιαννακη, αυριο θα ειναι ο ανασχηματισμος....και παει λεγοντας...απλα δεν μπορεις να δεχτεις οτι εδω και 3 χρονια δεν εχει γινει τιποτα προς το θεμα αυτο απο τον συλλογο, και βρισκεις προφασεις, δημιουργοντας θεμα, σε εμας τους (φιλο)τομαριστες οπως ειπες, φοβουμενος μηπως χασει ο συλλογος τον ενα και μοναδικο μοχλο ελεγχου που εχει αυτη την στιγμη στο δικτυο....το ονειρο της νομιμοποιησης, της νομικης καλυψης και της εκπροσωπησης στις Αρχες....την καραμελα αυτη που ποτε δεν ειδαμε στην πραξη.

*Οι clients μπορουν και αυριο να πανε να κανουν την δηλωση τους, και να στειλουν στον κομβουχο ΑΡ, τον αριθμο πρωτοκολλου.*

Τουλαχιστον αυτοι θα ξεφυγουν απο την ομηρια που αυτην την στιγμη εχει το δικτυο απο το συλλογο, ενα συλλογο που απο τα πεπραγμενα μεχρι τωρα, δεν εχει πετυχει το παραμικρο προς την κατευθυνση της νομιμοτητας...ΑΛΛΑ θεωρει μεγαλο κατορθωμα που εδωσε στην ALTEC την δυνατοτητα να περναει εμπορικες υπηρεσιες μεσω του wifi.
Μπορει να παει και να διαπραγματευτει και με τον κ.Κοκκαλη ή τον κ.Λαμπρακη για να τους δωσει ετοιμο δικτυο σε ολη την Αττικη...αφου εδειξε οτι το ξεπουλημα στην ALTEC ειναι πιασαρικο....

----------


## nvak

Βρε σείς προς τί το μίσος και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός ?  ::  

Αν ο κομβούχος επιθυμεί να κάνουν δήλωση οι client του, μπορεί να τούς μαζέψει και να τους ζητήσει να κάνουν. Αν δεν θέλει με το ζόρι δεν γίνεται να τους δώσει στοιχεία.

Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν φυσική απέχθεια με τις αρχές και την όποια συναναστροφή μαζί τους. Δουλεύουν στην λογική " αφού δεν με ενοχλούν δεν το σκαλίζω ". 
Πάτε να τους αλλάξετε νοοτροπία τώρα και σε μιά θολή κατάσταση ?

Από την άλλη, πήγαμε, ξαναπήγαμε και επιστολές αλλάξαμε με την ΕΕΤΤ. Τόσο κόπος ήταν να γράψουν σε δύο αράδες και να μας στείλουν, αυτό που τόσες φορές έχουν ζητήσει προφορικά? 
Μήπως το θέμα της δήλωσης είναι πάντα το εύκολο μέσο διαφυγής απο μία συζήτηση, όταν τους ζητάμε να ασχοληθούν λίγο μαζί μας ?

----------


## dti

> Από την άλλη, *πήγαμε, ξαναπήγαμε και επιστολές αλλάξαμε με την ΕΕΤΤ*. Τόσο κόπος ήταν να γράψουν σε δύο αράδες και να μας στείλουν, αυτό που τόσες φορές έχουν ζητήσει προφορικά? 
> Μήπως το θέμα της δήλωσης είναι πάντα το εύκολο μέσο διαφυγής απο μία συζήτηση, όταν τους ζητάμε να ασχοληθούν λίγο μαζί μας ?


Ακριβώς, ο Σύλλογος έχει στείλει από τον Μάϊο του 2003 επιστολή προς την ΕΕΤΤ. Έχει ξαναστείλει αργότερα κι άλλη και έχει καταθέσει τις θέσεις του σχετικά με τη Δημόσια Διαβούλευση για τα wlans. Έχει πάρει μέρος σε 2 ανεπίσημες συναντήσεις με εκπροσώπους της ΕΕΤΤ, ενώ στην εκδήλωση απολογισμού της προηγούμενης Διοίκησης της ΕΕΤΤ (Απρίλιος 2004), είχε λάβει προφορικά την οδηγία να απευθύνεται πλέον στο ΥΜΕ (λόγω του οτι ο υπό ψήφιση νέος νόμος δεν ήταν ακόμη γνωστός και τα πάντα είχαν παγώσει αφού μάλιστα θα άλλαζε και η Διοίκηση της ΕΕΤΤ).

Είναι αλήθεια οτι θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε κάνει περισσότερα αν:

α) είχαμε δραστηριοποιηθεί από τα μέσα του 2004, μετά τις βουλευτικές εκλογές, έχοντας συγκεκριμένη στρατηγική, η οποία δεν θα επηρεάζεται από τα άτομα που είναι στο Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου. Τότε όμως με "πρωτοβουλία" πάλι των γνωστών ατόμων, μπήκε σε "καραντίνα" το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου, με μοναδικό σκοπό να ελεγχθεί το τί θα κάνει και μέχρι να καταφέρουν τα άτομα αυτά να με βγάλουν από μέλος του Δ.Σ. 

β) είχαμε τηρήσει τις εντολές της 1ης Γ.Σ. του 2004 και είχαμε συμμετάσχει σε συνεργασία με το ΕΜΠ στο έργο wi-fi της Πλ. Συντάγματος. Μέσω του έργου αυτού, θα είχαμε "νομιμοποιήσει" και τα δικά μας links. 'Οταν επέμενα να συμμετάσχουμε σ' αυτό το έργο είχα κατά νου οτι τα links στο έργο αυτό θα στήνονταν με τον ίδιο ή παρόμοιο τρόπο όπως αυτά στο awmn και ουσιαστικά θα ήταν ο πιλότος της νομιμοποίησής μας. Οπότε, αν προχωρούσε η υλοποίηση αυτού του έργου, θα υπήρχε "δεδικασμένο" και για τη δική μας περίπτωση.
Ποιοι ήταν αυτοί που αντιδρούσαν στο να συμμετάσχουμε σ΄αυτό το έργο;
Είναι πολλά από τα άτομα που παροτρύνουν να κάνουμε τώρα δηλώσεις...

----------


## dti

> Το σεναριο να δηλωσουν οι clients την ζευξη τους με το ΑΡ δεν την εχεις σκεφτει?
> πελάτης 1 - ΑΡ, σημειο προς σημειο
> πελατης 2 - ΑΡ, σημειο προς σημειο
> κλπ
> *Τι πετυχαινουμε ετσι?*
> Μερικη καλυψη.
> Εληξε το μερος του awmn που ειναι αδηλωτο, ποιο? 
> Ολοι οι πελατες και ολα τα ΑΡ.


Πετυχαίνεις να κάνεις παραπλανητικές δηλώσεις έτσι καθώς θα εμφανίζεται ο κάτοχος του AP να έχει τόσες ζεύξεις όσοι και οι clients του. Πράγμα εντελώς παράλογο και επικίνδυνο και για τον κάτοχο του AP. Τί θα συμβεί αν αύριο η ΕΕΤΤ αποφασίσει να βάλει κάποιο παράβολο για κάθε ζεύξη από κάθε σημείο;

Προσωπικά στον κόμβο μου δεν θα επιτρέψω να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, μέχρι να ξεκινήσει διάλογος με την ΕΕΤΤ και να ξεκαθαρίσει ο τρόπος που θα γίνονται οι δηλώσεις για τα ap's.

----------


## nkar

Για εμας τους καινούριους 
μπορεις με 2 λόγια να μας πεις dti τι έγινε με τη
συνεργασία με το ΕΜΠ για την Πλ. Συντάγματος?

Οχι για να ξυσουμε πληγες αλλά γιατι όντως μου φαίνεται
καλή ευκαιρία και ίσως (?) επαναληφθεί στο μέλλον?

Αν κάνουμε κάτι από κοινού με την Πολιτεία και ίσως και 
με κοινοτικα κονδύλια που νομίζω οτι χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στο 
συγκεκριμένο project νομίζω οτι νομιμοποιούμαστε de-facto

----------


## dti

> Για εμας τους καινούριους 
> μπορεις με 2 λόγια να μας πεις dti τι έγινε με τη
> συνεργασία με το ΕΜΠ για την Πλ. Συντάγματος?


Μια που είσαι μέλος του Συλλόγου και έχεις πρόσβαση στη θεματική ενότητα, μπορείς να διαβάσεις αναλυτικά το τί έγινε τότε εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12751

Αλλά και αργότερα όταν έγινε δημόσια διαβούλευση για τον τρόπο εγκατάστασης και τον εξοπλισμό, επίσημα δείξαμε αδιαφορία. Ωστόσο προσωπικά είχα στείλει τις παρατηρήσεις μου τις οποίες μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.

----------


## papashark

*ΕΛΕΟΣ* 


Πάλι με το σύνταγμα θα ασχοληθούμε ?

Πάλι ?


Το σύνταγμα θα βοηθούσε την νομιμοποίηση μας με την ίδια βλαμένη λογική που μας νομιμοποιούν και τα δημοσιεύματα στον τύπο.

moderated by Vigor @ 11:14 Τρι 14 Φεβ 2006



> Σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο, την κοσμιότητα, και το ύφος των δημοσιεύσεων, καθώς και την επικοινωνία με τα συντονιστικά όργανα: 
> 
> β) Επιθέσεις σε άλλους χρήστες, Συντονιστές ή Αdmin, θα αντιμετωπίσουν μηδενική ανεκτικότητα. Συγκεκριμένα, η δυσφήμιση, ο χλευασμός, η επιθετική ειρωνεία και κάθε είδους προσωπικές προσβολές θα διαγράφονται από τις δημοσιεύσεις χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και θα υπάρχει σύσταση προς το άτομο για αποφυγή επανάληψης.

----------


## dti

> Πάλι με το σύνταγμα θα ασχοληθούμε ?
> 
> Πάλι ?


Ναι, όσο επιμένετε μερικοί να υποστηρίζετε οτι ο Σύλλογος δεν έχει κάνει τίποτε, τόσο θα σας θυμίζω ποιοι ήταν αυτοί που δεν τον άφησαν να κάνει αυτά που έπρεπε, όταν ήταν η κατάλληλη ευκαιρία.  ::

----------


## papashark

moderated by Vigor @ 11:40 Τρι 14 Φεβ 2006



> Σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο, την κοσμιότητα, και το ύφος των δημοσιεύσεων, καθώς και την επικοινωνία με τα συντονιστικά όργανα: 
> 
> β) Επιθέσεις σε άλλους χρήστες, Συντονιστές ή Αdmin, θα αντιμετωπίσουν μηδενική ανεκτικότητα. Συγκεκριμένα, η δυσφήμιση, ο χλευασμός, η επιθετική ειρωνεία και κάθε είδους προσωπικές προσβολές θα διαγράφονται από τις δημοσιεύσεις χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και θα υπάρχει σύσταση προς το άτομο για αποφυγή επανάληψης.


2nd notice

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πετυχαίνεις να κάνεις παραπλανητικές δηλώσεις έτσι καθώς θα εμφανίζεται ο κάτοχος του AP να έχει τόσες ζεύξεις όσοι και οι clients του. Πράγμα εντελώς παράλογο και επικίνδυνο και για τον κάτοχο του AP. Τί θα συμβεί αν αύριο η ΕΕΤΤ αποφασίσει να βάλει κάποιο παράβολο για κάθε ζεύξη από κάθε σημείο;


Αυτά που λέει ο dti είναι φανερό ότι δεν έχουν καμία λογική.

Ο κάτοχος του AP *δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά* ως κάτοχος του link. Δεν υπάρχει το ονομά τους σην δήλωση ούτε υπογράφει πουθενά.

Το AP ανήκει από κοινού στους clients και αυτοί είναι υπευθυνοι για τις ζεύξεις τους. Αυτό είναι το λογικό αφού η χρήση του Access Point γίνεται αποκλειστικά από αυτούς, γιά αυτούς.

Όπως το βλέπω εγω, ο κομβούχος απλά φροντίζει για τη σωστή λειτουργία του κάτι σαν συντηρητής του AP εκ μέρους των clients.

Αν αυριο η ΕΕΤΤ αποφασίσει για παράβολο θα το πληρώσει κάθε ένας client. Ο κομβούχος δε θα εμπλακεί καθόλου σε κάτι που δεν τον αφορά και δεν λειτουργεί για αυτόν.

Τα πράγματα κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι εντελώς ξεκάθαρα για την δήλωση των clients και των AP.

Από εκεί και πέρα, για τους backbone κόμβους δεν τα βλέπω εύκολα αν δεν ανοίξει η συχντότητα των 5GHz.




> Προσωπικά στον κόμβο μου δεν θα επιτρέψω να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, μέχρι να ξεκινήσει διάλογος με την ΕΕΤΤ και να ξεκαθαρίσει ο τρόπος που θα γίνονται οι δηλώσεις για τα ap's


Δε υπάρχει λόγος να περιμένουμε μέχρι τότε.
Μπορούμε να στείλουμε ερωτήσεις στην ΕΕΤΤ. Έχουν αντίστοιχη φόρμα στο site τους και σου στέλνουν και αρ. πρωτοκόλλου για κάθε ερώτηση-απάντηση.

----------


## dti

> Αυτά που λέει ο dti είναι φανερό ότι δεν έχουν καμία λογική.
> 
> Ο κάτοχος του AP *δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά* ως κάτοχος του link. Δεν υπάρχει το ονομά τους σην δήλωση ούτε υπογράφει πουθενά.


Στη δήλωση μεταξύ των άλλων αναφέρονται:

1. Στοιχεία προσδιορισμού της θέσης που θα εγκατασταθεί η κεραία του σταθμού (Α)

2. Στοιχεία προσδιορισμού της θέσης που θα εγκατασταθεί η κεραία του σταθμού (Β)

Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις ζητούνται:




> Ακριβής Διεύθυνση Θέσης: ΟΔΟΣ: ΑΡΙΘ: T.K :ΠΟΛΗ /ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ: ΝΟΜΟΣ: Τηλέφωνο στη Θέση (αν υπάρχει):
> Γεωγραφικό Πλάτος*: ° ’ ’’N Γεωγραφικό Μήκος*: ° ’ ’’E


Ο client σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζει τα στοιχεία της θέσης που είναι το ap, οπότε χωρίς τη συνεργασία του κατόχου του ap δεν είναι σε θέση να συμπληρώσει σωστά τη δήλωση.
Ο κάτοχος του ap ακόμη κι αν ΔΕΝ κάνει δήλωση ο ίδιος για το ap του θα εμφανίζεται οτι σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο / διεύθυνση (αν έχουν γίνει σωστές δηλώσεις από τους clients) υπάρχει σημαντικός αριθμός ζεύξεων.

Να το δούμε και κάπως διαφορετικά το θέμα;
Υπάρχουν ap's που εκπέμπουν και ΔΕΝ έχουν κανέναν client; Υπάρχουν και μάλιστα αρκετά. 
Αυτά πώς θα δηλωθούν;
Κι αν εγώ θέλω να έχω link με το ap μου από μη σταθερό σημείο ως τί θα κάνω δήλωση; π.χ. θέλω να βγάζω βόλτα το σκύλο μου (που δεν έχω, αλλά τέσπα...  ::  ) και να είμαι συνδεδεμένος μέσω του pda μου στο ap μου.
Πρέπει να κάνω δήλωση ως client και ποια διεύθυνση πρέπει να βάλω στη δήλωση; Αυτά και άλλα αρκετά γκρίζα σημεία πρέπει να διευκρινιστούν ΠΡΙΝ την υποβολή οποιασδήποτε δήλωσης που αφορά client και κάτοχο ap.





> *Το AP ανήκει από κοινού στους clients* και αυτοί είναι υπευθυνοι για τις ζεύξεις τους. Αυτό είναι το λογικό αφού η χρήση του Access Point γίνεται αποκλειστικά από αυτούς, γιά αυτούς.


"Το AP ανήκει από κοινού στους clients..." παντελώς αυθαίρετος ισχυρισμός που δεν ισχύει στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων...
Ακόμη:
Πού είναι η έννοια του ανοικτού δικτύου στο συλλογισμό σου;
Έτσι όπως πετάς τα μαργαριτάρια σου είναι σαν να λες οτι δεν θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί κανένας dhcp και οτι πρέπει να γίνεται authentication και να υπάρχουν φίλτρα, κλπ. 

*Λυπάμαι, αλλά άλλο δίκτυο είχαμε οραματιστεί όταν ξεκινάγαμε την προσπάθεια πριν 4 χρόνια...*

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτά τα δεδομένα έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή.
Αν κατι δεν αρέσει σε κάποιον από την όλη διαδικασία, ας στείλει την ΕΕΤΤ στην ΠΕ.

Υπάρχει ένας τρόπος να προχωρήσουμε έστω και ένα βηματάκι στη νομιμοποιηση των links τουλάχιστον των clients.

Βέβαια ο dti παρουσιαζει διάφορα εμποδια για αυτό και έχει τους λόγους του.
Δεν του αρέσει γιατί χαλάει τα σχέδια του, αφού δεν περιέχει χρηματοδοτήσεις από όπου θα ήθελε πολύ να μπλεχτεί ως συνήθως.

----------


## ngia

Επειδή όλα έχουν και άλλες πλευρές:

Ότι η δήλωση δεν χωρά τα ap είχε τη σκοπιμότητα της, μάλιστα από την πρώτη στιγμή που φτιάχτηκε, και λειτούργησε τελικά θετικά για μας αφού κράτησε καθαρότερο το φάσμα. 
Το ίδιο και ο θόρυβος που δημιουργήσαμε από τις συνδέσεις μας λειτούργησε προστατευτικά τελικά (όπως αποδεικνύεται και εκ του αποτελέσματος) για το φάσμα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το ίδιο και ο θόρυβος που δημιουργήσαμε από τις συνδέσεις μας λειτούργησε προστατευτικά τελικά (όπως αποδεικνύεται και εκ του αποτελέσματος) για το φάσμα.


Διαφωνώ!

Ο θορυβος λειτουργησε προστατευτικά ΜΟΝΟ για το AWMN.
Το φάσμα το έχουμε διαλύσει εντελώς.

----------


## papashark

> Ότι η δήλωση δεν χωρά τα ap είχε τη σκοπιμότητα της, μάλιστα από την πρώτη στιγμή που φτιάχτηκε, και λειτούργησε τελικά θετικά για μας αφού κράτησε καθαρότερο το φάσμα. 
> Το ίδιο και ο θόρυβος που δημιουργήσαμε από τις συνδέσεις μας λειτούργησε προστατευτικά τελικά (όπως αποδεικνύεται και εκ του αποτελέσματος) για το φάσμα.


1) Γιατί όποιος δεν ήθελε να στήσει ΑΡ δεν έστηνε ? Είτε ήταν μέσα στο awmn είτε εκτός ?

moderated by Vigor @ 17:27 Τρι 14 Φεβ 2006



> β) Επιθέσεις σε άλλους χρήστες, Συντονιστές ή Αdmin, θα αντιμετωπίσουν μηδενική ανεκτικότητα. Συγκεκριμένα, η δυσφήμιση, ο χλευασμός, η επιθετική ειρωνεία και κάθε είδους προσωπικές προσβολές θα διαγράφονται από τις δημοσιεύσεις χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και θα υπάρχει σύσταση προς το άτομο για αποφυγή επανάληψης.


3) Όποιος κάνει την δήλωση, φέρει και την ευθύνη, καθώς δηλώνει και τα 2 άκρα. 
Υπόψιν ότι ένα point to multipoint link, περιλαμβάνει πολλά λινκ, και εμείς απλά τα δηλώνουμε ένα ένα.,

----------


## dti

Moderated by Mick Flemm...



> β) Επιθέσεις σε άλλους χρήστες, Συντονιστές ή Αdmin, θα αντιμετωπίσουν μηδενική ανεκτικότητα. Συγκεκριμένα, η δυσφήμιση, ο χλευασμός, η επιθετική ειρωνεία και κάθε είδους προσωπικές προσβολές θα διαγράφονται από τις δημοσιεύσεις χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και θα υπάρχει σύσταση προς το άτομο για αποφυγή επανάληψης.

----------


## RF

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...



Άντε τώρα να τα πεις και στον nmout αυτά ........

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2 ... ht=#241670

----------


## papashark

> Άντε τώρα να τα πεις και στον nmout αυτά ........
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2 ... ht=#241670


To είδα, δυστυχώς...

Άλλα είχαμε πει και συννενοηθεί, άλλα βγαίνουν, αν και η περίπτωση του nmout είναι ιδιάζουσα. Βέβαια το κακό έγινε...


Είναι η κατάληξη της επιμονής μας να μην κάνουμε δηλώσεις για τίποτα, εδώ και καιρό έχει αλλάξει η συμπεριφορά τους απέναντι μας, έχουμε πάψει να είμαστε αξιόπιστοι και τα "καλά παιδιά"...

----------


## RF

Κσνένα κακό δεν έγινε ούτε άλλαξε η στάση της ΕΕΤΤ απεναντί μας, απλά η νομοθεσία δεν μας καλύπτει και *είναι λάθος να προσπαθούμε να την ερμηνεύσουμε κατά το πως μας βολεύει*.
Η ΕΕΤΤ είναι υποχρεωμένη να ακολουθήσει το νόμο στα έγγραφα και τις αποφάσεις της και το ίδιο θα έκανε ακόμα και αν είχαμε δηλώσει όλα τα link.

Για τις δηλώσεις εγώ πάντως προτιμώ μα μην κάνω καθόλου δήλωση παρά να κάνω ψευδή.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Για τις δηλώσεις εγώ πάντως προτιμώ μα μην κάνω καθόλου δήλωση παρά να κάνω ψευδή.


Γιατί πρέπει να κάνεις ψευδή;

Κάνε αληθή δήλωση...

Για αληθείς δηλώσεις μιλάμε. Γιατί δεν θες να κάνεις αληθη;

----------


## RF

Δεν μπορώ να κάνω αληθή δήλωση γιατί έχω link μόνο στα 5 GHz.

Πάντως είμαι επιφυλακτικός με το υπάρχον έντυπο δήλωσης γιατί έχει φτιαχτεί για σταθμούς που ανήκουν σε έναν ιδιοκτήτη (φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο) και δεν θα ήθελα να υποβάλλω υπεύθυνη δήλωση για την εγκατάσταση άλλου. Για το AWMN θσ έπρεπε να υποβάλλεται κοινή δήλωση η οποία θα συνυπογράφεται από τους κομβούχους (ή τον κομβούχο και τον client) και ο καθένας θα είναι υπεύθυνος για τη δική του εγκατάσταση.

----------


## thalexan

Ένα έγγραφο από το site της EETT που αγγίζει ελαφρώς το θέμα.

----------


## gvaf

Τι λεει η ΕΕ

[quote]Σελίδα 25 από 33 
Με βάση τα παραπάνω, συνίσταται ότι: 
(1) Tα κράτη

----------


## thalexan

Ας μην παραμελούμε όμως και τη σελ. 27:

"Με βάση το ισχύον κανονιστικό πλαίσιο τα community networks εντάσσονται στο καθεστώς ιδίας χρήσης, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν παρέχουν ε

----------


## dti

Καλά όλα αυτά, τα έχουμε πει και ξαναπεί, αλλά υπάρχουν και αρκετοί που λένε οτι δεν μας καλύπτει το παραπάνω κείμενο και θέλουν γνωμοδότηση, ΦΕΚ, κλπ.

Εκεί που πρέπει να εστιάσουμε το ενδιαφέρον μας σε πιθανή επαφή με την ΕΕΤΤ είναι να λυθεί αυτόματα το θέμα της δήλωσης, ώστε να είμαστε "δηλωμένοι" εφόσον έχουμε καταχωρήσει τα στοιχεία μας στο WiND. 
Όποια στοιχεία χρειάζεται η ΕΕΤΤ μπορεί να τα αντλεί από εκεί (με τη συμπλήρωση βέβαια κάποιων πεδίων που λείπουν σήμερα από το WiND).

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν μπορώ να κάνω αληθή δήλωση γιατί έχω link μόνο στα 5 GHz.
> 
> Πάντως είμαι επιφυλακτικός με το υπάρχον έντυπο δήλωσης γιατί έχει φτιαχτεί για σταθμούς που ανήκουν σε έναν ιδιοκτήτη (φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο) και δεν θα ήθελα να υποβάλλω υπεύθυνη δήλωση για την εγκατάσταση άλλου. Για το AWMN θσ έπρεπε να υποβάλλεται κοινή δήλωση η οποία θα συνυπογράφεται από τους κομβούχους (ή τον κομβούχο και τον client) και ο καθένας θα είναι υπεύθυνος για τη δική του εγκατάσταση.


Πρώτα απ'ολα το thread είναι για τους clients και όχι για τα backbone που επανηλλημένα έχουμε πει ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν να δηλωθούν γιά διάφορους λόγους.

Πάντως δε σε καταλαβαίνω για το θέμα της ιδιοκτησίας... Δηλαδή υποστηριζεις ότι μπορείς να κάνεις link μόνο εντός της ταράτσας σου; Τι νόημα θα έχει κάτι τέτοιο;

Διάβασε τις οδηγείες που δίνει η ΕΕΤΤ καλύτερα.
Στη δηλωση *δε δηλώνεις σταθμούς*. Δε σε βάζει να δηλώσεις ότι κεραία και πομπό έχεις σε αυτή την τοποθεσία.

Σου ζητάει να δηλώσεις ζευξεις.
Ένας client χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά τη ζευξη για ιδία χρήση οπότε μπορεί άνετα να κάνει τη δήλωση.

Δε λέω ότι είναι καλό αυτό. Σίγουρα θα μας βόλευε να δηλώνουμε τους σταθμούς μας με όλο τον εξοπλισμό αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή *είναι το ΜΟΝΟ που έχουμε και το μόνο που μας ζητάνε*. Γιατί να μη γίνει;




> Καλά όλα αυτά, τα έχουμε πει και ξαναπεί, αλλά υπάρχουν και αρκετοί που λένε οτι δεν μας καλύπτει το παραπάνω κείμενο και θέλουν γνωμοδότηση, ΦΕΚ, κλπ.


Αν οι αρκετοί αυτοί ήμασταν μόνο εμείς από το forum καλά θα ήταν. Το θέμα είναι ότι και αυτοί επισκέφτηκαν τον Achille φαίνεται να είχαν την ίδια άποψη για τα κείμενα και τα ΦΕΚ και ζήτουσαν την δήλωση.  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Καλά όλα αυτά, τα έχουμε πει και ξαναπεί, αλλά υπάρχουν και αρκετοί που λένε οτι δεν μας καλύπτει το παραπάνω κείμενο και θέλουν γνωμοδότηση, ΦΕΚ, κλπ.
> 
> 
> Αν οι αρκετοί αυτοί ήμασταν μόνο εμείς από το forum καλά θα ήταν. Το θέμα είναι ότι και αυτοί επισκέφτηκαν τον Achille φαίνεται να είχαν την ίδια άποψη για τα κείμενα και τα ΦΕΚ και ζήτουσαν την δήλωση.


Είναι client ο Achille; 
Αν όχι, γιατί το αναφέρεις εδώ;




> Πρώτα απ'ολα το thread είναι για τους clients και όχι για τα backbone που επανηλλημένα έχουμε πει ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν να δηλωθούν γιά διάφορους λόγους.


  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Αχ τι έξυπνο!

Αποκλειεται να πάνε σε clients δηλαδή...

Δεν έχω καταλάβει; Θες να βρεθεί κάποια λύση ή δε θες;

Τί κοστίζει μία δήλωση από τους clients;

----------


## nvak

> Πρώτα απ'ολα το thread είναι για τους clients και όχι για τα backbone που επανηλλημένα έχουμε πει ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν να δηλωθούν γιά διάφορους λόγους.


Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να πάμε στην ΕΕΤΤ να κάνουμε αίτηση αδειοδότησης των λινκ μας σε a. Αν δεν το κάνουμε δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθούν μαζί μας. 
Οι άνθρωποι ενδιαφέρονται για τα έσοδα και δεν σπαταλάνε τον χρόνο τους με τους ερασιτέχνες.

Ας τους δώσουμε χρόνο 1-2 μήνες μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσουν με τον νέο νόμο που τους αφορά και πάμε μετά να υποβάλουμε αίτηση. 
Δεν θα μας κρεμάσουν. Το πολύ πολύ να μας ζητήσουν να τα κατεβάσουμε.

----------


## RF

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RF
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να κάνω αληθή δήλωση γιατί έχω link μόνο στα 5 GHz.
> 
> Πάντως είμαι επιφυλακτικός με το υπάρχον έντυπο δήλωσης γιατί έχει φτιαχτεί για σταθμούς που ανήκουν σε έναν ιδιοκτήτη (φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο) και δεν θα ήθελα να υποβάλλω υπεύθυνη δήλωση για την εγκατάσταση άλλου. Για το AWMN θσ έπρεπε να υποβάλλεται κοινή δήλωση η οποία θα συνυπογράφεται από τους κομβούχους (ή τον κομβούχο και τον client) και ο καθένας θα είναι υπεύθυνος για τη δική του εγκατάσταση.
> 
> 
> Πρώτα απ'ολα το thread είναι για τους clients και όχι για τα backbone που επανηλλημένα έχουμε πει ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούν να δηλωθούν γιά διάφορους λόγους.
> 
> ...


Όσο αφορά την ΕΕΤΤ δεν υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ link AP-client ή BB link όπως φαίνεται από το έγγαφό της στην περίπτωση nmout http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... ht=#241670 και βέβαια δεν εξαιρείται ο client από την έκδοση άλλων αδειών.
Κατά συνέπεια πρέπει να συμπληρώσει και ο client τη δήλωση για point to point διασύνδεση στην περιοχή 2400-2484.5 GHz.

Η επιφύλαξή μου για τη δήλωση αυτή (άσχετα αν αφορά client ή BB) έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι δηλώνεις υπεύθυνα τα στοιχεία της διασύνδεσης και των δύο εγκαταστάσεων δηλαδή πομποδέκτες, κεραίες, μέγιστη ισχύ εκπομπής οπότε αυτός που κάνει τη δήλωση είναι υπεύθυνος και για τις δύο πλευρές της διασύνδεσης. Για αυτό και έγραψα ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να υποβάλλεται κοινή δήλωση από τους κομβούχους όπου ο καθένας θα είναι υπεύθυνος για την ακρίβεια των στοιχείων που δηλώνει. Αυτό βέβαια προυποθέτει συνενόηση με την ΕΕΤΤ και πιθανόν τη δημιουργία νέου εντύπου δήλωσης.

----------


## dti

> Η επιφύλαξή μου για τη δήλωση αυτή (άσχετα αν αφορά client ή BB) έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι δηλώνεις υπεύθυνα τα στοιχεία της διασύνδεσης και των δύο εγκαταστάσεων δηλαδή πομποδέκτες, κεραίες, μέγιστη ισχύ εκπομπής οπότε αυτός που κάνει τη δήλωση είναι υπεύθυνος και για τις δύο πλευρές της διασύνδεσης. Για αυτό και έγραψα ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να υποβάλλεται κοινή δήλωση από τους κομβούχους όπου ο καθένας θα είναι υπεύθυνος για την ακρίβεια των στοιχείων που δηλώνει. *Αυτό βέβαια προυποθέτει συνενόηση με την ΕΕΤΤ και πιθανόν τη δημιουργία νέου εντύπου δήλωσης*.



Αυτό λέμε τόσο καιρό και κάποιοι επιμένουν στην υποβολή ανακριβών δηλώσεων...

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι δηλώσεις για τους clients δεν είναι ανακριβείς το έχουμε πει χίλιες φορές και οποιος συνεχίζει να το υποστηρίζει τουλάχιστον εκτίθεται.

Με ότι έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή, οι clients δηλωνοντας τα link αναλαμβάνουν κάθενας την ευθύνη για τις ζεύξεις που έχουν κάτι που θεωρώ απόλυτα φυσικό αφού το AP λειτουργεί αποκλειστικά για αυτούς.

Τι σημαίνει κι αν το AP δεν είναι στο χώρο τους;

Είναι φανερό βεβαια ότι μερικοί θέλετε να μείνει στάσιμη η κατάσταση της πλήρους παρανομίας όπως έχει.

Απόδειξη είναι η ημερομηνία του έκδοσης του εντύπου (το 2002) αν δεν κάνω λάθος..

Τώρα έχουμε 2006 και ακόμη δεν έχουμε δει καμία αλλαγή στο έντυπο. 

Σίγουρα, το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι μεχρι τότε θα πρέπει να κάτσουμε με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια ενώ μπορούμε να πάμε ένα βήμα μπροστά χωρίς κανένα κόστος.

----------


## dti

> Είναι φανερό βεβαια ότι μερικοί θέλετε να μείνει στάσιμη η κατάσταση της πλήρους παρανομίας όπως έχει.
> 
> Απόδειξη είναι η ημερομηνία του έκδοσης του εντύπου (το 2002) αν δεν κάνω λάθος..
> 
> Τώρα έχουμε 2006 και ακόμη δεν έχουμε δει καμία αλλαγή στο έντυπο.


Από το Μάϊο του 2003 υπάρχει επιστολή μας στην ΕΕΤΤ με την οποία μεταξύ των άλλων ζητούσαμε να απλουστευθεί η διαδικασία δήλωσης των links και να οριστεί εκπρόσωπός τους που θα συνομιλεί μαζί μας.
Φυσικά δεν απάντησαν...

Και φυσικά θέλουμε να κάνουμε δηλώσεις που να ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα και με τον πιο σύγχρονο τρόπο (αν είναι αυτό δυνατόν στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα).

Moderated by Vigor @ 17:12 Παρ 24 Φεβ 2006
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να επιτιθέμεθα προσωπικά σε κανέναν, αλλιώς τα ζητάει ο .... μας!

----------


## nvak

> Θάρθεις μαζί όταν πάμε για να δηλώσουμε τα a ?
> 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει δήλωση για a. Τι δήλωση να κάνουμε; Ψευδή;


Όχι αληθινή ! Κανένας δεν μπορεί να μας εμποδίσει να δηλώσουμε τα a. 
Την αίτηση θα την πάρουν και θα την πρωτοκολήσουν αναγκαστικά. 
Η απορία είναι τί θα κάνουν μετά  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Θάρθεις μαζί όταν πάμε για να δηλώσουμε τα a ?
> 
> 
> ...


Επικίνδυνο παιχνίδι αυτό....

Έχεις δίκιο ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να μας εμποδίσει να κάνουμε δήλωση για τα 5, και φυσικά κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου αρνηθεί να παίξεις σε αυτήν την μπάντα (λόγω οδηγίας ΕΕ)...αλλά το μετά πάει, προσωπική μου άποψη, σε ορισμό του ποσού της αδείας (ανα κεραία και ανά έτος), και φυσικά όλης της υπόλοιπης γραφειοκρατικής διαδικασίας με τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες..

----------


## dti

> Επικίνδυνο παιχνίδι αυτό....


Συμφωνώ... γι αυτό διαφωνώ με την υπογραφή σου!

Δε χρειάζεται πίεση...
Το πιθανότερο είναι οτι όσο δεν ασχολούμαστε μαζί τους, τόσο τα πράγματα θα παραμένουν σ'αυτό το καθεστώς. 
Αν πιέσουμε, ίσως να δυσκολέψουν πολύ τα πράγματα.
Ξαναλέω, οτι καθώς έχει αλλάξει η διοίκηση της ΕΕΤΤ (και ο νέος νόμος της δίνει ξεκάθαρες αρμοδιότητες), το σωστό είναι να ξεκινήσει διάλογος μαζί τους, ΠΡΙΝ από κάθε τέτοια επικίνδυνη ενέργεια.

----------


## sotiris

> Το πιθανότερο είναι οτι όσο δεν ασχολούμαστε μαζί τους, τόσο τα πράγματα θα παραμένουν σ'αυτό το καθεστώς.


Αυτό είναι το σημείο που εγώ διαφωνώ,στο να μείνουν τα πράγματα όπως είναι.

Κατά την δικιά μου άποψη πρέπει να αποκτήσουμε τα πλεονεκτήματα που σου δίνει μόνο η νομιμότητα...το πρώτο βήμα για αυτό, είναι να κάνουμε ότι σήμερα μπορούμε, με το καθεστώς που σήμερα υπάρχει, αυτό είναι οι clients να κάνουν την δήλωση τους.

Έτσι δείχνουμε στην ΕΕΤΤ, αφενός ότι υπάρχουμε και αφετέρου ότι έχουμε θέληση και διάθεση να εναρμονιστούμε στις οδηγίες της. Έτσι πιστεύω ότι θα γίνουν πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα και για τους ΒΒ στα 2.4 και στα 5.

Εάν η κατάσταση μείνει όπως είναι σήμερα, εμείς δεν έχουμε κανένα όφελος, η κατάσταση εξυπηρετεί την ΕΕΤΤ που απλά δεν ασχολείται,μέχρι τις πρώτες καταγγελίες από του αδειοδοτημένους,και η απάντησή της μετά (στο ερώτημά μας, καλά γιατί μετά απο τόσα χρόνια μας κλείνετε) θα είναι "μα τι να κάνω οι άλλοι που έκαναν την καταγγελία έχουν άδεια".

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 17:20 Παρ 24 Φεβ 2006
Προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις μεταφέρθηκαν στα off-topic

----------


## Acinonyx

Λοιπόν,

τελικά επιβεβειώθηκε ότι σωστά τα έγραφα...

*ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 2 ΑΚΡΑ ΤΟΥ LINK.*

Μπορείτε να ακολουθήσετε το παρακάτω πρότυπο:




> Οπότε αρκεί ο κάθε client να στείλει τον αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου της αίτησης του στον κόμβουχο του για να είναι καλλυμένος και αυτός.
> 
> Τα επίμαχα σημεία στην αίτηση:
> 
> Κατασκευαστής πομποδεκτών
> 
> Εδώ πρέπει να γράψουμε τον κατασκευαστή της κάρτας ή της εξωτερικής συσκευής που χρησιμοποιούμε αλλά και την κάρτα ή συσκευή της άλλης πλευράς δηλαδή του AP.
> 
> Π.χ. αν ήμουν client στον εαυτό μου θα έγραφα:
> ...

----------


## dti

Άργησες λίγο...

Η υπογραφή μου προς απάντησή σου!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Άργησες λίγο...
> 
> Η υπογραφή μου προς απάντησή σου!



Άρα δεν δηλώνουμε τίποτα και είμαστε νομότυποι.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Εσύ μιλάς για κάτι που θα γίνει μελλοντικά - δεν ξέρουμε πότε..

Εγώ μιλάω για *αυτό που ισχύει αυτή τη στιγμή και αυτή τη στιγμή ισχύουν οι δηλώσεις.*..

----------


## dti

Καλά οτι πεις...
Θεωρητικά (για μία ακόμη φορά  :: ) ισχύει...
Όπως ισχύουν και άπειροι νόμοι από την εποχή του Ελ. Βενιζέλου...

Όμως αγνοείς την πραγματικότητα και εθελοτυφλείς για μία ακόμη φορά.
Με τη δική σου λογική, όταν ξεκίνησες ν' ασχοληθείς με το awmn ίσχυε η απάντηση του κ. Γιακουμάκη (του τότε Προέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ), που από τον Μάρτιο του 2002 μας είχε πει οτι "δεν επιτρέπεται η εγκατάσταση εξωτερικών κεραιών... κλπ. κλπ." 
Όμως κι εσύ τον αγνόησες και έστησες τα εξωτερικά link σου, ενώ ίσχυε κατά την άποψη της προηγούμενης διοίκησης της ΕΕΤΤ, νόμος που δεν επέτρεπε τέτοιου είδους εγκαταστάσεις, χωρίς άδεια.

Τώρα που έχουν αλλάξει εντελώς τα πράγματα, που μας προσκαλεί η ΕΕΤΤ στο Συνέδριό της, που η παρουσίασή μας είναι στο site της ΕΕΤΤ, εσύ έχεις κολλήσει στο τί ήθελε η προηγούμενη διοίκηση της ΕΕΤΤ (και που το ήθελε, δεν έκανε το παραμικρό για να το επιβάλλει... ::  ).

Είμαι περίεργος να μάθω πόσοι πήγαν ή θα πάνε να κάνουν τη δήλωση που τους προτείνεις...

----------


## sotiris

Ας περιμένουμε να βγει η Οδηγία της ΕΕΤΤ που θα μας βάζει στις "μικρές κεραίες", να στάλει και στην Πολεοδομία και βλέπουμε...δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να γίνεται θέμα τώρα, αφού είμαστε στα πρόθυρα αλλαγών....ας γίνουν πρώτα να δούμε τι θα λένε οριστικά και τα συζητάμε πάλι.

----------


## papashark

> Σύμφωνα με το Φ.Ε.Κ. 399/3-4-2006 η χρήση της μπάντας των 2.4 Ghz και 5.470-5.725 GHz είναι ελεύθερη και δε χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση. 
> Τυχόν προτροπές για υποβολή δηλώσεων προς την ΕΕΤΤ, είναι παραπλανητικές κι έχουν σκοπό να υποβαθμίσουν τις ενέργειες του Συλλόγου


Μα ούτε και πριν η χρήση της μπάντας χρειαζόταν αδειοδότηση.

Και πριν το ΦΕΚ που αναφέρεις ελεύθερη ήταν (ειδικά στους 2.4).

Και το ΦΕΚ που αναφέρεις ξανά και ξανά, δεν έχει αλλαγές όσον αφορά στους 2.4, ενώ ο νέος κανονισμό που θα βγει μπορεί να ζητά και πάλι δηλώσεις (αν και από ότι έχει ακουστεί δεν θα ζητά πλέον).


Εγώ πάντως θα τονίσω σε όλο τον κόσμο, ότι όποιος έχει μπερδέματα με τους γείτονες και φάει καμιά καταγγελεία, αυτή θα εξεταστεί με το υπάρχον νομικό πλαίσιο και όχι με αυτό που ΘΑ βγει. 

Xαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι *στο site της ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχουν αφαιρεθεί οι δηλώσεις για τους 2.4*, καθώς μέχρι την έκδοση νέου κανονισμού που να καταργεί των προηγούμενο, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.

Όχι ότι θα κάνει σε κανέναν τίποτα η ΕΕΤΤ (αρκείται στις έγγραφες συστάσεις την πρώτη φορά, ενώ η διαδικασία κρατάει μήνες), αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση θα βοηθήσει στην αναίμακτη επίλυση του τυχόν προβλήματος.


Σταματήστε να μεταφράζετε την νομοθεσία όπως σας βολεύει.

Όπως το απίστευτο λάθος, που νομίζετε ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θα μας εξαιρέσει από την Πολεοδομία, μπορεί να βοηθήσει, μπορεί να αλλάξουμε κατηγορία, μπορεί να βρούμε παραθυράκι, αλλά στην ουσία *η ΕΕΤΤ και το ΥΜΕ ΔΕΝ έχουν την δυνατότητα να βγάλουν οποιοδήποτε κανονισμό και απόφαση που να αφορά πολεοδομικά θέματα*......

----------


## dti

> Μα ούτε και πριν η χρήση της μπάντας χρειαζόταν αδειοδότηση.
> 
> Και πριν το ΦΕΚ που αναφέρεις ελεύθερη ήταν (ειδικά στους 2.4).
> 
> Και το ΦΕΚ που αναφέρεις ξανά και ξανά, δεν έχει αλλαγές όσον αφορά στους 2.4, ενώ ο νέος κανονισμό που θα βγει μπορεί να ζητά και πάλι δηλώσεις (αν και από ότι έχει ακουστεί δεν θα ζητά πλέον).


Ναι δεν χρειαζόταν αδειοδότηση ούτε με τον παλιό, αλλά τώρα ισχύει άλλος νόμος! Ναι ή όχι;  :: 

Επίσης, στον προηγούμενο νόμο δεν υπήρχε καμία μνεία για τα 5 GHz...
Ενώ τώρα αναφέρεται ρητά οτι η μπάντα 5470-5725 MHz χρησιμοποιείται για εσωτερικές ή και εξωτερικές συνδέσεις, χωρίς αδειοδότηση, σε τοπικά δίκτυα ραδιοεπικοινωνιών.

Υπάρχει σαφής διαφορά λοιπόν με το εν λόγω νόμο και όσο και να προσπαθείτε να πείσετε για το αντίθετο, ένα πράγμα είναi σίγουρο:
*Η ΕΕΤΤ "μας πάει"*! 
Οπότε αντί να προσπαθείτε να δημιουργήσετε αρνητικές εντυπώσεις και να χάνετε άσκοπα το χρόνο σας, κάντε κανένα link... Ή βοηθείστε κανένα νέο να στήσει τον κόμβο του!
Καλό θα σας (...και μας  ::  ) κάνει!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Καλά οτι πεις...
> Θεωρητικά (για μία ακόμη φορά Razz) ισχύει...
> Όπως ισχύουν και άπειροι νόμοι από την εποχή του Ελ. Βενιζέλου...
> 
> Όμως αγνοείς την πραγματικότητα και εθελοτυφλείς για μία ακόμη φορά.


Μας δουλευετε κανόνικα λέω εγώ!

Το mail της EETT που έλαβα σήμερα:




> Ημερομηνία:	*28/2/2006*
> 
> 
> ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟΥ
> Ονοματεπώνυμο: Βασίλειος ΧΧΧ
> 
> (υποχρεωτικό πεδίο)
> Διεύθυνση: 
> 
> ...





> ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΦΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ	Μαρούσι 12-5-2006
> Τμήμα Διαχείρισης Φάσματος	Αρ. Πρωτ: 16501/Φ.386
> Πληροφορίες	: Φ. Μανιάτης
> Τηλέφωνο	: 210 6151002
> Ε-mail	: [email protected]
> 
> 
> ΠΡΟΣ:	Κον Β. ΧΧΧ
> 
> ...






> Ναι δεν χρειαζόταν αδειοδότηση ούτε με τον παλιό, αλλά τώρα ισχύει άλλος νόμος! Ναι ή όχι;


Προφανώς δεν ισχύει ακόμη...

Και για πες μας, πότε θα ισχύσει;

----------


## Winner

> Εσύ μιλάς για κάτι που θα γίνει μελλοντικά - δεν ξέρουμε πότε..
> 
> Εγώ μιλάω για *αυτό που ισχύει αυτή τη στιγμή και αυτή τη στιγμή ισχύουν οι δηλώσεις.*..


Πότε σκοπεύεις να "ξεκολλήσεις" ώστε να προχωρήσουμε;  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Εσύ μιλάς για κάτι που θα γίνει μελλοντικά - δεν ξέρουμε πότε..
> 
> Εγώ μιλάω για *αυτό που ισχύει αυτή τη στιγμή και αυτή τη στιγμή ισχύουν οι δηλώσεις.*..
> 
> 
> Πότε σκοπεύεις να "ξεκολλήσεις" ώστε να προχωρήσουμε;


Προσπαθώ να είμαι προσγειωμένος όσο μπορώ και να μην αυτο-παραμυθιάζομαι..

Αν αυτό το θεωρείς κόλλημα τότε δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω...

Στείλε email στον κύριο Λυρατζή και πεστου ότι κάνει λάθος.

----------


## papashark

> Ναι δεν χρειαζόταν αδειοδότηση ούτε με τον παλιό, αλλά τώρα ισχύει άλλος νόμος! Ναι ή όχι;


*OXI

Δεν ισχύει άλλος νόμος τώρα*.

Ότι ίσχυε πριν, ισχύει και τώρα για τους 2.4 ειδικά.

Ο νέος ΕΚΖΣΣ δεν έχει καταργήσει τον κανονισμό ιδίας χρήσης στον οποίο καλώς ή κακώς υπαγώμαστε ακόμα, μέχρι την κατάργηση του ή την μετατροπή του.

Ο ΕΚΖΣΣ περιγράφει τις επιτρεπόμενες χρήσεις για κάθε συχνότητα, καθώς και σύμφωνα με ποιό πρότυπο επιτρέπονται αυτές (βλέπε EN 300-32 :: , αλλά και τις κανονιστικές διατάξεις της ΕΕ όσον αφορά την ανώτατη επιτρεπτή ΕΙRP (ERC/REC 70-03). Aυτά έλεγε και ο προηγούμενος.

Η διαφορά είναι μόνο ότι ο όρος RLAN έχει εμπλουτιστεί από τον ITU εδώ και καιρό και έχει γίνει WAS/RLAN, και σε αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον αν μας πάει η ΕΕΤΤ ή όχι. Όπως καμία σχέση δεν έχει το άνοιγμα των 5γίγα, αφού αυτό οφείλεται στην υπ’ αριθμ.ς 2005/513/ΕΚ απόφασης της Επιτροπής, της 11ης Ιουλίου 2005.

Θα έπρεπε κιόλας να σκεφτείτε εκεί στον σύλλογο τι μεσολάβησε και από την προηγούμενη επίσκεψη που "μας άρπαξαν από τα μούτρα" όπως είχε γράψει κάποιος από το ΔΣ, φτάσαμε στο "μας πάει". Γιατί αν νομίζετε ότι όλα έγιναν μόνα τους και δια μαγείας, τότε ζήτε στην wonderland.

Μπορεί η επιθυμία της ΕΕΤΤ αλλά και της ΚτΠ να είναι η άνευ περιορισμών και δηλώσεων χρήση του επιτρεπόμενου ραδιοφάσματος προκειμένου να αναπτυχθεί ταχύτερα η ευριζωνικότητα της χώρας (θα πήξουμε στους wisp ειδικά στην επαρχία όπου δεν υπάρχει dsl), αλλά μέχρι να το δούμε γραμμένο ότι θα εξαιρεθούμε από τις δηλώσεις (αλλά και τα κεραιοσυστήματα), ούτε 100% σίγουροι μπορούμε να είμαστε, αλλά ούτε και να βαδίζουμε βάση νόμων και κανονισμών που ΘΑ βγουν.

Μην σας φανεί παράξενο τελευταία στιγμή να δούμε το Αγγλικό μοντέλο, που για κάθε λινκ που κάνεις πληρώνεις ένα μικρό ποσό στην εκεί αντίστοιχη ΕΕΤΤ (μινιμουμ 50 λίρες Αγγλίας για 50 λινκ).

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Τότε συγγνώμη, αλλά πρέπει να τα κατεβάσεις όλα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> ...


Δηλαδή Νίκο υποστηρίζεις ότι έχει καταργηθεί ο κανονισμός ιδίας χρήσης με τον οποίο δουλεύουμε τόσο καιρό και ισχύει ένας καινούργιος ?

Για πες μου σε παρακαλώ πολύ βάση ποιού κανονισμού λειτουργούμε αυτή την στιγμή και δεν χρειάζονται δηλώσεις ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> ...


Να κατεβάσω τι;

Το email είναι μπροστά στα μάτια σου..

Δε θελεις να το βλέπεις; No problem...

Μη παρασέρνετε και τους υπόλοιπους όμως.

----------


## alsafi

> Καλά οτι πεις...
> Θεωρητικά (για μία ακόμη φορά ) ισχύει...


Αυτό δεν σε καλύπτει καθόλου.
Θεωρητικά τα internet-cafe δεν υπάγονται στον περιβόητο νόμο για τα παιχνίδια που είχε βγει ,αλλά άμα πας καμία βόλτα στον Βόλο θα δεις ότι ακόμα και σήμερα μπορούν να πάνε και να τους τα κλείσουν  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aprin

Καλά,και πριν γίνουν επαφές με τη νέα διοίκηση της ΕΕΤΤ δε νομίζω να έπαιρνε κανείς στα σοβαρά τις δηλώσεις.Προς τι η *τρομολαγνία*;
Τώρα,να ασχολούμαστε ακόμα με αυτά,μάλλον είναι ένας τρόπος να περνάει η ώρα-μιας που η πλειοψηφία των προβλημάτων είναι στο δρόμο για τη λύση.
Διακρίνω πάντως μία *μιζέρια*,όσοι κατηγορούσαν τόσο καιρό διάφορες κινήσεις,του Συλλόγου ή όχι,κάνουν τα πάντα να αποδείξουν ότι έστω και σε μερικά σημεία είχαν δίκιο.Η τωρινή διοίκηση της ΕΕΤΤ μάλλον τους άφησε έκθετους και αγωνίζονται να σώσουν ό,τι μπορούν.
Το σχόλιο δεν πάει επί προσωπικού,το διευκρινίζω για να μην υπάρξει flame.Αφορά σε μερικά posts εδώ κι εκεί,τον τελευταίο καιρό,αδράττω την ευκαιρία να το θίξω και αυτό.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Καλά οτι πεις...
> Θεωρητικά (για μία ακόμη φορά Razz) ισχύει...
> Όπως ισχύουν και άπειροι νόμοι από την εποχή του Ελ. Βενιζέλου...
> 
> Όμως αγνοείς την πραγματικότητα και εθελοτυφλείς για μία ακόμη φορά.
> 
> 
> ...


'Εστειλες στις 28/2 email. Σου απάντησαν ως όφειλαν (...και με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση ομολογουμένως) για αυτό που ίσχυε την ημερομηνία που τους ρώτησες. 
Ο χρόνος που τους πήρε για να σου απαντήσουν ίσως είναι ενδεικτικός της σημασίας που αποδίδουν στη συγκεκριμένη μπάντα...

Αν τους ξαναρωτήσεις τώρα, θα πάρεις απάντηση όταν ενδεχομένως ισχύει κάτι άλλο...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Καλά,και πριν γίνουν επαφές με τη νέα διοίκηση της ΕΕΤΤ δε νομίζω να έπαιρνε κανείς στα σοβαρά τις δηλώσεις.Προς τι η *τρομολαγνία*;
> Τώρα,να ασχολούμαστε ακόμα με αυτά,μάλλον είναι ένας τρόπος να περνάει η ώρα-μιας που η πλειοψηφία των προβλημάτων είναι στο δρόμο για τη λύση.
> Διακρίνω πάντως μία *μιζέρια*,όσοι κατηγορούσαν τόσο καιρό διάφορες κινήσεις,του Συλλόγου ή όχι,κάνουν τα πάντα να αποδείξουν ότι έστω και σε μερικά σημεία είχαν δίκιο.Η τωρινή διοίκηση της ΕΕΤΤ μάλλον τους άφησε έκθετους και αγωνίζονται να σώσουν ό,τι μπορούν.
> Το σχόλιο δεν πάει επί προσωπικού,το διευκρινίζω για να μην υπάρξει flame.Αφορά σε μερικά posts εδώ κι εκεί,τον τελευταίο καιρό,αδράττω την ευκαιρία να το θίξω και αυτό.


Όχι φίλε aprin,

είναι η απάντηση για την υπογραφή αυτή ->



> Σύμφωνα με το Φ.Ε.Κ. 399/3-4-2006 η χρήση της μπάντας των 2.4 Ghz και 5.470-5.725 GHz είναι ελεύθερη και δε χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση.
> *Τυχόν προτροπές για υποβολή δηλώσεων προς την ΕΕΤΤ, είναι παραπλανητικές κι έχουν σκοπό να υποβαθμίσουν τις ενέργειες του Συλλόγου.*


.. και συγκεκριμένα για τα bold.

Δυστυχώς μερικοί μας έχουν για.. βλάκες μάλλον.

Αυτό δε μπορώ να το ανεχτω..

----------


## papashark

> 'Εστειλες στις 28/2 email. Σου απάντησαν ως όφειλαν (...και με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση ομολογουμένως) για αυτό που ίσχυε την ημερομηνία που τους ρώτησες. 
> Ο χρόνος που τους πήρε για να σου απαντήσουν ίσως είναι ενδεικτικός της σημασίας που αποδίδουν στη συγκεκριμένη μπάντα...
> 
> Αν τους ξαναρωτήσεις τώρα, θα πάρεις απάντηση όταν ενδεχομένως ισχύει κάτι άλλο...


Yμαρτον Δαμιανέ.....

Η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ ισχύει την ημέρα που εκδώθηκε, ήτοι η 12η Μαϊου.


Ο νέος ΕΚΖΣΣ δεν κατήργησε τον κανονισμό ιδίας χρήσης.

Μέχρι να βγει νέος κανονισμός ιδίας χρήσης, ή ειδικός κανονισμός για τα WAS/RLAN, ισχύει ο προηγούμενος που απαιτεί δηλώσεις.

Βάλτε το καλά στο κεφάλι σας, εάν αύριο το πρωί αλλάξει η κυβέρνηση, αλλάξει ο υπουργός, αλλάξει η ηγεσία της ΕΕΤΤ, αλλάξουν οι συσχετισμοί στο ΥΜΕ/ΕΕΤΤ, μπορεί να μην γίνει τίποτα. Κάτι που συμβαίνει στο ελληνικό δημόσιο πολύ συχνά δυστηχώς...


Δεν λέω ότι δεν πάνε τα πράγματα στο καλύτερο, αλλά δεν γουστάρω να παραμυθιάζετε τον κόσμο ότι άλλαξαν ήδη, ενώ τυπικά/νομικά τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει.

Ειδικά όταν γράφονται μαργαριτάρια του τύπου ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θα μας εξαιρέσει από τις υποχρεώσεις μας από την πολεοδομία...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aprin
> 
> Καλά,και πριν γίνουν επαφές με τη νέα διοίκηση της ΕΕΤΤ δε νομίζω να έπαιρνε κανείς στα σοβαρά τις δηλώσεις.Προς τι η *τρομολαγνία*;
> Τώρα,να ασχολούμαστε ακόμα με αυτά,μάλλον είναι ένας τρόπος να περνάει η ώρα-μιας που η πλειοψηφία των προβλημάτων είναι στο δρόμο για τη λύση.
> Διακρίνω πάντως μία *μιζέρια*,όσοι κατηγορούσαν τόσο καιρό διάφορες κινήσεις,του Συλλόγου ή όχι,κάνουν τα πάντα να αποδείξουν ότι έστω και σε μερικά σημεία είχαν δίκιο.Η τωρινή διοίκηση της ΕΕΤΤ μάλλον τους άφησε έκθετους και αγωνίζονται να σώσουν ό,τι μπορούν.
> Το σχόλιο δεν πάει επί προσωπικού,το διευκρινίζω για να μην υπάρξει flame.Αφορά σε μερικά posts εδώ κι εκεί,τον τελευταίο καιρό,αδράττω την ευκαιρία να το θίξω και αυτό.
> 
> 
> Όχι φίλε aprin,
> ...


Απλά ο κ. Λυραντζής, καθόλα σοβαρό και υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος της ΕΕΤΤ, σκοπό έχει να παραπλανήσει τον κόσμο και να υποβαθμίσει τις ενέργειες του Συλλόγου.

Δεν μένει τίποτα άλλο, από το να στήλει αμέσως το ΔΣ μια επιστολή προς το ΔΣ της ΕΕΤΤ ζητώντας την κεφαλί επί πίνακη του κ. Λυραντζή που παραπλανά τον κόσμο και υποβαθμίζει τον σΑΜΔΑ....



Ρε δεν πάμε καλά....  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εστειλες στις 28/2 email. Σου απάντησαν ως όφειλαν (...και με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση ομολογουμένως) για αυτό που ίσχυε την ημερομηνία που τους ρώτησες.
> Ο χρόνος που τους πήρε για να σου απαντήσουν ίσως είναι ενδεικτικός της σημασίας που αποδίδουν στη συγκεκριμένη μπάντα...
> 
> Αν τους ξαναρωτήσεις τώρα, θα πάρεις απάντηση όταν ενδεχομένως ισχύει κάτι άλλο...


Καλά σοβαρολογείς τώρα; Θα απαντούσαν ποτέ πραγματα που δεν ισχύουν;

Άσε που η δήλωση είναι ακόμη κρεμασμένη στο site.

http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/index2n.htm

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πήγαινε δες προκηρύξεις για δουλειά σε ιστοσελίδες ΔΕΚΟ που έχουν προθεσμία το 2005,ακόμα κρεμασμένες είναι.
> Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα,ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς,τότε να δούμε τι θα λέτε όλοι.Η ιστορία ως γνωστόν επαναλαμβάνεται.


Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς,

αλλά το παρον είναι εδώ.

Και στο παρόν ισχυουν οι δηλώσεις. Θελετε να τις αγνοήσετε; Αγνοήστε τες...

Δεν χρεάζεται να συνεχίσω άλλο την κουβέντα...

----------


## nvak

Το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό, ούτε προσφέρεται για μάχες εντυπώσεων (Βασίλη & Δαμιανέ)

Ο κ. (Αναστάσιος ή Τάσσος) Α. Λύρατζης Προϊστάμενος Τμήματος Διαχείρισης Φάσματος ήταν παρών στην συνάντηση και είχαμε εκτεταμένη συνομιλία μαζί του. 

Δεν είμασταν εμείς που ζητήσαμε την κατάργηση των δηλώσεων (το αντίθετο μάλιστα, εκσυγχρονισμό προτείναμε !! ) αλλά αυτοί.
Το γιατί ο κ. Τάσσος απαντά έτσι, θέλει ψάξιμο ή τουλάχιστον ένα τηλεφώνημα.

Έχει δίκιο ο Πάνος στο ότι πολλές φορές τα πράγματα στο Δημόσιο αλλάζουν. Πάντα υπάρχουν περισσότερες γνώμες απο υπηρεσιακούς παράγοντες που έχουν τον τρόπο τους να τις επιβάλλουν. 
Μοιάζει λογικό ο προιστάμενος διαχείρισης (εκμετάλευσης) φάσματος να θέλει να ψάξει περισσότερο την πιθανότητα εσόδων  ::  

Βέβαια το ότι υποστηρίζουν την δράση μας δε αλλάζει  ::  

Ελπίζω σύντομα να έχουμε νεώτερα χωρίς να γινόμαστε φορτικοί.

----------


## ngia

> Στην παράγραφο 2 υπάρχει η εξής οδηγία: «Για κάθε ζεύξη «σημείο» προς «σημείο» των σταθμών αυτών, απαιτείται η συμπλήρωση ξεχωριστής δήλωσης» 
> 
> Για ΜΙΑ ζεύξη, τα σημεία Α και Β της ζεύξης αυτής θα πρέπει να δηλωθούν σε ΕΝΑ έντυπο ή χρειάζεται να σταλούν δύο ξεχωριστά έντυπα, δηλαδή ένα για κάθε σημείο της;


μα..αναφέρεται σε ζεύξεις σημείου προς σημείο..δεν προβλέπει AP, μάλιστα εξυπηρετεί ακριβώς αυτό το σκοπό, δεν έχει μέσα 5GHz, φτιάχθηκε με άλλη διοίκηση και άλλη φιλοσοφία. 

Σχετικά με την συνάντηση με την ΕΕΤΤ τον Απρίλη:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20415&start=0


```
Χαρακτηριστικά ο νέος πρόεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ στην πρώτη του φράση μας είπε «εντάξει το α και το β, συνεχίστε αυτό που κάνετε και επεκτείνετέ το σε όλη την Ελλάδα» 
Η επόμενη του φράση είναι ότι θέλουμε (σαν ΕΕΤΤ) να βοηθήσουμε την ενημέρωση του κοινού, την διάδοση του internet, τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας.
```

Αν καθόμαστε να μιζεριαζόμαστε και να ασχολούμαστε με τα ίδια όλη την ώρα, δεν θα είχαμε 5GHz, δεν θα είχαμε wind(που τόσο αρέσει στην ΕΕΤΤ), δεν θα είχαμε 1000 κόμβους και δεν θα είχε ασχοληθεί κανείς μαζί μας.

Συνεπώς συνεχίζουμε να σηκώνουμε τα λινκάκια μας και να περνάμε καλά.




> Αξιότιμε Κύριε ΧΧΧ, 
> 
> Σε απάντηση του ανωτέρω σχετικού, σας γνωρίζουμε ότι όσον αφορά στη δήλωση μιας ζεύξης στην περιοχή συχνοτήτων 2400-2483.5 MHz, οι δύο σταθμοί που απαρτίζουν την εν λόγω ζεύξη θα πρέπει να δηλώνονται σε ένα έντυπο.


Δεν θα μπορούσε να απαντηθεί τίποτα το διαφορετικό..είναι το μόνο πλαίσιο που περιγράφεται σε υπάρχοντες κανονισμούς.

----------


## thalexan

α) Χρήση ζώνης 5 GHz
Από τη στιγμή που ο νέος κανονισμός εκχώρησης ζωνών ραδιοσυχνοτήτων έχει τυπωθεί στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως, τίθεται *αυτομάτως* και σε ισχύ.

β) Σε ό,τι αφορά καταγγελίες πολιτών προς την ΕΕΤΤ, υποθέτω ότι θα αντιμετωπιστούν σύμφωνα με τις προθέσεις που έχουν εκφραστεί από τα στελέχη της στα πλαίσια επικοινωνίας με μέλη ασυρμάτων κοινοτήτων ( είτε είναι μέλη Συλλόγου, ανεξάρτητοι, εξαρτημένοι, οικολόγοι και πάει λέγοντας) 

γ) Για καταγγελίες προς την Πολεοδομία αναμένω κάποιο έγγραφο. Δε θα πω αυτή τη στιγμή (είναι/δεν είναι έτσι). Τα μεταβατικά στάδια δεν έχουν πάντα το ρυθμό που εμείς θέλουμε. *Προσωπική* μου στάση είναι να θεωρώ το θέμα σε εκκρεμότητα.

Από κει και πέρα θεωρώ ότι το τράβηγμα του thread αναδεικνύει μάλλον προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις, έριδες και φαινόμενα φατριασμού.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό, ούτε προσφέρεται για μάχες εντυπώσεων (Βασίλη & Δαμιανέ)


Μάχες εντυπώσεων;

Δηλαδή αυτό καταλαβες ρε nvak; Τι φταίω εγώ αν σε όποιο post κάνω ακολουθάει ο Δαμιανός από πίσω;

Μου ήρθε απάντηση σε ένα email που είχα στειλει πριν 3 μήνες, πριν πάτε στην ΕΕΤΤ, και γράφει αυτά.

Νομίζεις εμένα δε μου έκανε εντύπωση; Είχα σχεδόν πεισθεί κι εγώ ότι ΙΣΧΥΕΙ από τώρα η κατάργηση των δηλώσεων, παρόλο που ήταν αξιοπεριεργο το γεγονός ότι η δήλωση υπηρχε ακόμη κρεμασμένη στο site.

Προφανώς ακόμη δεν ισχύει η κατάργηση των δηλώσεων.

Δε καταργείται η δουλειά που κάνατε στην ΕΕΤΤ απλά δεν ισχύει ακόμη και παρουσιάζεται ότι ισχύει.

----------


## papashark

Eίχα γράψει ένα αρκετά μεγάλο μήνυμα και δυστηχώς μου έσβησε.

Βέβαια ελλείψη επιχειρημάτων αρχίσαν τα προσωπικά και σε λίγο θα κλειδωθεί και πάλι.


Εν συντομία θα πω τα εξείς :

Από την μία μεριά υπάρχουν λόγια, υποσχέσεις, εντυπώσεις.

Από την άλλη υπάρχουν επίσημα έγγραφα και ισχύουσα νομοθεσία.

Ποιά πλευρά θα πιστέψετε ?


Και οι δύο αλήθεια λένε, η διαφορά είναι ότι ο Δαμιανός και αρκετός κόσμος ενθουσιαστήκανε, και η απειρία τους παρασύρει τον κόσμο. (α, κύριοι Mods, ο νόμος ορίζει δηλώσεις, όσοι προτρέπουν τον κόσμο να μην κάνει, τον προτρέπουν να παρανομεί, είναι το ίδιο σαν να postάρουν σελίδες με warez).

Ακόμα οι δηλώσεις δεν καταργήθηκαν, μπορεί να, ελπίζω να, μας έχουν υποσχεθεί ότι θα, αλλά όχι ακόμα.

Όποιος μπλεχτεί, θα κριθεί με το ισχύον νομικό πλαίσιο και όχι το αυριανό που θα/να/κλπ.


Όσοι πετάτε το ΦΕΚ του ΕΚΖΣΣ ως επιχείρημα, καλό θα είναι να διαβάσετε τις διατάξεις στις οποίες βασίζετε, το πρώτο άρθρο "Γενικές Διατάξεις", αλλά και γενικότερα τα πρώτα άρθρα του νόμου.

Με το ίδιο επιχείρημα που αναφέρετε ότι οι 2.4 και οι 5.4 είναι για WiFi οπότε στήνετε ότι θέλετε ελεύθερα, μπορεί να πει ο καθένας ότι οι 900 είναι για GSM και σηκώνω μια κυψέλη στο Πασαλιμάνι....

Διαβάστε προσεχτικότερα, προσέξτε τον όρο "βασικό βοήθημα", και διαβάστε πολύ προσεχτικά το άρθρο 1 παράγραφος 2, και θα καταλάβετε ότι ο ΕΚΖΣΣ παραπέμπει σε ένα σωρό άλλους κανονισμούς, όπως ο κανονισμός "ιδίας χρήσης" όπου υπαγώμαστε ακόμα.

Ο νέος ΕΚΖΣΣ δεν κατήργησε όλο το νομικό οικοδόμια των ραδιοεπικοινωνιών της χώρας, ενσωμάτοσε απλά αρκετές αλλαγές, οι οποίες προέρχονται από διατάξεις που αναφέρονται στην αρχή του νόμου.

Σχεδόν κανένας νόμος δεν είναι σε τέτοιο σημείο αυτοτελής που διαβάζοντας τον να βρίσκετε όλες τις απαντήσεις και λύσεις για μια ιστορία τόσο περίπλοκη όσο οι ραδιοεπικοινωνίες.

Επιτέλους, όσοι δεν έχετε την νομική εμπειρία, την εμπειρία των επαφών και της τριβής με της κρατικές αρχές, μην παρασύρετε τον κόσμο να παρανομεί χωρίς να το γνωρίζει.

Υποχρεώση όλων μας είναι να είμαστε ειλικρινείς. Υποχρέωση όλων μας είναι να μην προτρέπουμε τον κόσμο σε παράνομες πράξεις.

*Οι δηλώσης πιθανότατα όπως μας έχουν υποσχεθεί, θα καταργηθούν πολύ σύντομα, για την ώρα όμως ζουν και βασιλεύουν όπως έγραψε επισήμως η ΕΕΤΤ στο email που έστειλε στον Acynonix...*

----------


## thalexan

Υπάρχει απλούστερος τρόπος:

1. ας ξαναστείλει ένα άλλο άτομο mail προς ΕΕΤΤ (με ημερομηνία > 16/05/2006 και με τις ίδιες απορίες). Η δουλειά τους είναι να απαντάνε σε απορίες, δε θα τους χαλάσει ένα ακόμη mail.

ή/και

2. ας μας κοινοποιηθούν τα πρακτικά του πρόσφατου Συνεδρίου ώστε να έχουμε μια εποπτεία των προοπτικών

Αυτά ώστε να μην κατηγορούνται οι μεν για παραπλάνηση και οι δε για υπονόμευση. Oι συμμετέχοντες του forum δε φταίμε σε τίποτα να ποστάρουμε σε διασταυρούμενα πυρά.

----------


## RF

Έγινε διάσπαση κάποιων post εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21319&start=15

----------


## RF

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Η ερώτηση
> 
> Ημερομηνία:	*28/2/2006*
> 
> ......
> 
> Για ΜΙΑ ζεύξη, τα σημεία Α και Β της ζεύξης αυτής θα πρέπει να δηλωθούν σε ΕΝΑ έντυπο ή χρειάζεται να σταλούν δύο ξεχωριστά έντυπα, δηλαδή ένα για κάθε σημείο της;[/b]
> 
> .......


H ερώτηση δεν περιέχει το στοιχείο ότι το κάθε ένα από τα σημεία της ζεύξης είναι ιδιοκτησία και λειτουργεί υπό την ευθύνη διαφορετικού προσώπου. Κατά συνέπεια σωστά απάντησε ο υπάλληλος της ΕΕΤΤ ότι πρέπει να γίνει μία δήλωση. Οι υπάρχουσες δηλώσεις *δεν καλύπτουν*  την περίπτωση του AWMN και θεωρώ ότι το θέμα θα λυθεί σύντομα. Η άποψη μου είναι προς το παρόν να μην υποβληθεί καμία δήλωση.

----------


## nvak

> ...ας ξαναστείλει ένα άλλο άτομο mail προς ΕΕΤΤ (με ημερομηνία > 16/05/2006 και με τις ίδιες απορίες). Η δουλειά τους είναι να απαντάνε σε απορίες, δε θα τους χαλάσει ένα ακόμη mail.


Οι άνθρωποι μας έδωσαν τις κάρτες τους και μας είπαν να επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί τους για όποιο θέμα μας απασχολεί. Αφήσαμε και ορισμένες εκκρεμότητες όπως τα κεραιοσυστήματα τα RFCs κλπ.

Απο την στιγμή που υπάρχει επίσημη επικοινωνία δεν είναι ευγενικό να τους ζαλίζουμε με email και επιστολές ασυντόνιστα.
Τα πράγματα μπορεί να μήν κινούνται με την ταχύτητα που θέλουμε ή ακριβώς όπως θα θέλαμε, αλλά πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι οι άνθρωποι έχουν και άλλες δουλειές, ίσως και άλλες προτεραιότητες.
Λίγο υπομονή δεν βλάπτει.

----------


## thalexan

> Απο την στιγμή που υπάρχει επίσημη επικοινωνία δεν είναι ευγενικό να τους ζαλίζουμε με email και επιστολές ασυντόνιστα.
> Τα πράγματα μπορεί να μήν κινούνται με την ταχύτητα που θέλουμε ή ακριβώς όπως θα θέλαμε, αλλά πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι οι άνθρωποι έχουν και άλλες δουλειές, ίσως και άλλες προτεραιότητες.
> Λίγο υπομονή δεν βλάπτει.


Το αναφέρω ως υπαρκτή επιλογή για έναν δυσκολόπιστο που μπορεί να μην τον πείθουν τα λεγόμενα ενός Δαμιανού, ενός nvak, ενός Συλλόγου, ενός thalexan.

Οποιοσδήποτε έχει δικαίωμα να αποστείλει απορίες ως εκπρόσωπος του εαυτού του. Αυτόν εξάλλου το σκοπό καλείται να εξυπηρετήσει η mail address [email protected], να επιλύει απορίες. Tο γεγονός ότι μία ομάδα έχει αναλάβει το συντονισμό δραστηριοτήτων διασφάλισης λειτουργίας, δε στερεί από άλλα άτομα το δικαίωμα να βολιδοσκοπήσουν την κατάσταση.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> ...ας ξαναστείλει ένα άλλο άτομο mail προς ΕΕΤΤ (με ημερομηνία > 16/05/2006 και με τις ίδιες απορίες). Η δουλειά τους είναι να απαντάνε σε απορίες, δε θα τους χαλάσει ένα ακόμη mail.
> 
> 
> Οι άνθρωποι μας έδωσαν τις κάρτες τους και μας είπαν να επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί τους για όποιο θέμα μας απασχολεί. Αφήσαμε και ορισμένες εκκρεμότητες όπως τα κεραιοσυστήματα τα RFCs κλπ.


Δε νομίζω οτι υφίσταται κάποια εκκρεμότητα από την πλευρά μας. 
Τους έχουν σταλεί αυτά που ζήτησαν.

Και κάτι που δεν μπορείτε ενδεχομένως να σκεφθείτε...
Μήπως διαβάζουν κι εκείνοι το forum;
Μήπως συμμετέχουν και σ' αυτό;
Μήπως κάποιοι έχουν και κόμβο;  ::  

Φυσικά δεν έχουν παρουσιαστεί δημόσια (στο forum) να δηλώσουν την ιδιότητά τους για ευνόητους λόγους...
Ωστόσο, κάποιο προσεκτικό μάτι μπορεί να διακρίνει κάποια πράγματα, παρατηρώντας πότε γράφει κάποιος, με ποιο τρόπο τα γράφει και την εν γένει στάση του.

----------


## MAuVE

Η άποψή μου επί του θέματος http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=68

----------


## viper7gr

> Το ότι στελέχη της ΕΕΤΤ αρύονται πληροφοριών από το forum δεν χρειάζεται κάποιος παρά στοιχειώδη νοημοσύνη για να το καταλάβει.
> 
> Η γνωστή Απόφαση της ΕΕ για τους 5GHz δεν είναι απλά μία κανονιστική διάταξη σαν τον Κανονισμό Συχνοτήτων.
> 
> Αποτελεί έκφραση την πολιτικής βούλησης των μελών της Ενωσης για την προώθηση των ασυρματικών δικτύων.
> 
> Μία έκφανση αυτών των δικτύων είναι και το δικό μας.
> 
> Η διαφορετική μεταχείριση που απολαμβάνει το δίκτυό μας πρόσφατα ωφείλεται κυρίως σ' αυτή τη νέα πολιτική.
> ...

----------


## dti

> Δεν λέω ότι δεν πάνε τα πράγματα στο καλύτερο, αλλά δεν γουστάρω να παραμυθιάζετε τον κόσμο ότι άλλαξαν ήδη, ενώ τυπικά/νομικά τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει.
> 
> *Ειδικά όταν γράφονται μαργαριτάρια του τύπου ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θα μας εξαιρέσει από τις υποχρεώσεις μας από την πολεοδομία...*



http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/dimosiotita ... _5_06a.htm

Ποτέ μην λες ποτέ!  ::

----------


## thalexan

> http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/dimosiotita ... _5_06a.htm
> Ποτέ μην λες ποτέ!


Τώρα μάλιστα!

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα...

----------


## nvak

> Δε νομίζω οτι υφίσταται κάποια εκκρεμότητα από την πλευρά μας. 
> Τους έχουν σταλεί αυτά που ζήτησαν.


Τρόπος του λέγειν. Σιγά μην δεν τα στέλναμε  ::  
Καλά πότε πρόλαβες την διόρθωση ?  ::  σου έδωσαν pass στο site?  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Εξαιρούνται της Yποχρέωσης Aδειοδότησης *οι Ειδικές Kεραίες Wi-Fi*
> 
> 
> 
> Την εξαίρεση από την υποχρέωση αδειοδότησης *των ειδικών κεραιών εξωτερικού χώρου* που χρησιμοποιούνται για να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες Wi-Fi αποφάσισε πρόσφατα η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ).
> 
> 
> 
> *Πρόκειται για τις μικρές κεραίες* που εξυπηρετούν κατά κύριο λόγο ασύρματα τοπικά δίκτυα υπολογιστών -γνωστά ως WLAN- που κάνουν χρήση του ελεύθερου φάσματος στις ζώνες συχνοτήτων 2,4 και 5,4 Ghz, κυρίως για παροχή υπηρεσιών πρόσβασης στο Internet. 
> ...


ερώτηση:
υπάρχει καμιά κατηγοριοποίηση στην ΕΕΤΤ σχετικά με τις κεραίες wifi?
τι εννοεί όταν λέει ειδικές/μικρές κεραίες κατάλληλες για εξωτερικούς χώρους;

ερώτηση:
στα δίκτυα που αναφέρει σαν παράδειγμα, που λόγω μεγέθους έχουν εξωτερικές κεραίες για κάλυψη του χώρου τους (ενώ παράλληλα είναι στην κατηγορία τοπικών δικτύων), ανήκουμε και εμείς; Μήπως πάμε στο "κ.α" που είναι στο τέλος;

----------


## dti

::   ::   ::  Φαντάζομαι τί θα συνέβαινε αν ήσουν δημόσιος υπάλληλος sotiris...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Φαντάζομαι τί θα συνέβαινε αν ήσουν δημόσιος υπάλληλος sotiris...


  ::   ::   ::  Δεν φταις εσύ η φανατασία σου τα φταίει όλα...  ::   ::   ::  
Η μοναδική μου εμπλοκή με το Δημόσιο, σαν ιδιώτης πάντα, είχε την κατάληξη να γλυτώσει το Κράτος 25μυρια €....και αυτό επειδή ήμουν απίστευτα τυπικός και διάβαζα πάντα τα μικρά, μα πολύ μικρά γράμματα στις συμβάσεις, προσπαθώντας να βρώ παραθυράκια που θα βοηθούσαν το Κράτος στην υπόθεση αυτή.


Στο θέμα μας τώρα, έχεις καμιά απάντηση στα ερωτήματά μου;
(δεν ρώτησα με ειρωνία ή όπως αλλιώς φαντάζεσαι, ρώτησα πραγματικά)
Απάντησε μόνο εάν έχεις σοβαρή, αντικειμενική απάντηση με στοιχεία και όχι βλέποντας τα πραγματα όπως θα ήθελες να είναι.

----------


## acoul

Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα αν το θέμα της ενότητας άλλαζε σε: 


```
Clients αναβαθμιστείτε σε BackBone nodes !!
```

 ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  Δεν λέω ότι δεν πάνε τα πράγματα στο καλύτερο, αλλά δεν γουστάρω να παραμυθιάζετε τον κόσμο ότι άλλαξαν ήδη, ενώ τυπικά/νομικά τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει.
> 
> *Ειδικά όταν γράφονται μαργαριτάρια του τύπου ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θα μας εξαιρέσει από τις υποχρεώσεις μας από την πολεοδομία...*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/dimosiotita ... _5_06a.htm
> ...


Γράφει πουθενά ότι εξαιρούμαστε από την πολεοδομία ?

Εξαιρούμαστε από την υποχρεώση έκδωσης άδειας κεραιοσυστήματος από την ΕΕΤΤ.


*Η ΕΕΤΤ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΕΟΔΟΜΙΑ*

Ελπίζω σε κάποια στιγμή να καταλάβετε την οργάνωση του Ελληνικού κράτους και της Ελληνικής Νομοθεσίας, και να σταματήσετε να επιμένετε σε μαργαριτάρια....

Η μόνη περίπτωση να βγει έγγραφο της ΕΕΤΤ που να μας απαλλάσει από τις υποχρεώσεις μας προς την πολεοδομία, είναι να έχει υπογραφή του Υπουργού ΠΕΧΩΔΕ από κάτω !

Μέχρι τότε σταματήστε την προτροπή σας σε warez εγκαταστάσεις, σταματήστε να λέτε ψέματα στον κόσμο ότι ξαφνικά όλα λύθηκαν.

----------


## dti

> Στο θέμα μας τώρα, έχεις καμιά απάντηση στα ερωτήματά μου;
> (δεν ρώτησα με ειρωνία ή όπως αλλιώς φαντάζεσαι, ρώτησα πραγματικά)
> Απάντησε μόνο εάν έχεις σοβαρή, αντικειμενική απάντηση με στοιχεία και όχι βλέποντας τα πραγματα όπως θα ήθελες να είναι.


Ο όρος "μικρές" κεραίες δεν έχει σχέση με το μέγεθος της κεραίας (δηλαδή αν είναι rubberάκι, grid Andrew, ή yagi...).

Έχει να κάνει καθαρά με την ισχύ εκπομπής και τα όρια έκθεσης του κοινού σε ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία.

Γι αυτό και υπάρχει στην ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ η παράγραφος:




> Σημειώνεται ότι η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς από τις κεραίες των δικτύων Wi-Fi είναι μικρότερη από 1 Watt και συνεπώς πολύ κατώτερη των ορίων έκθεσης του κοινού σε ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Σε λίγες μέρες που θα το δεις γραμμένο στο ΦΕΚ να δούμε τί θα λες...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Σε λίγες μέρες που θα το δεις γραμμένο στο ΦΕΚ να δούμε τί θα λες...


Άμα δεν το έχει υπογράψει ο Σουφλιάς από κάτω, τότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το λέει.

Αποκλείετε η ΕΕΤΤ και το ΥΜΕ να βγάλουν οποιαδήποτε απόφαση που δεν αφορά την δικαιοδοσία τους.


Απορώ μαζί σου και με την επιμονή σου, πάρε ένα δικηγόρο τηλέφωνο, έναν οποιοδήποτε δικηγόρο, και ρώτα τον. Θα ξέρεις μέσα σε 2", τόσο διαρκεί η λέξη "αδύνατον"¨....

----------


## dti

Εννοείται οτι θα έχει και την υπογραφή του Σουφλιά...

Όταν έγινε το Συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ σίγουρα δεν υπήρχε η σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ.
Αφού τώρα ανακοινώθηκε δημόσια, εννοείται οτι έχει δοθεί το ΟΚ και απομένει ο τυπικός χρόνος που απαιτείται για τη δημοσίευση του σχετικού κανονισμού στην εφημερίδα της Κυβέρνησης...

----------


## nvak

> Αποκλείετε η ΕΕΤΤ και το ΥΜΕ να βγάλουν οποιαδήποτε απόφαση που δεν αφορά την δικαιοδοσία τους.


Η ΕΕΤΤ ετοιμάζει την πρόταση - αίτημα, το ΥΜΕ την επικυρώνει και την στέλνει στό ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ και το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ κυκλοφορεί εγκύκλιο στις πολεοδομίες.
Κάπως έτσι λειτουργούν  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Απορώ μαζί σου και με την επιμονή σου, πάρε ένα δικηγόρο τηλέφωνο, έναν οποιοδήποτε δικηγόρο, και ρώτα τον. Θα ξέρεις μέσα σε 2", τόσο διαρκεί η λέξη "αδύνατον"¨....


Μια απορία έχω:

Γιατί αμφισβητείς τόσο επίμονα και με τόσο αρνητικό τρόπο εξελίξεις, που, απ' ό,τι κρίνω εγώ τουλάχιστον, οδηγούν προς όφελός μας; (εμάς=των χρηστών ασυρμάτων δικτύων για να μην παρεξηγούμαι)

Σχεδόν μου δίνεις την αίσθηση ότι σε δυσαρεστούν...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Απορώ μαζί σου και με την επιμονή σου, πάρε ένα δικηγόρο τηλέφωνο, έναν οποιοδήποτε δικηγόρο, και ρώτα τον. Θα ξέρεις μέσα σε 2", τόσο διαρκεί η λέξη "αδύνατον"¨....
> 
> 
> Μια απορία έχω:
> 
> Γιατί αμφισβητείς τόσο επίμονα και με τόσο αρνητικό τρόπο εξελίξεις, που, απ' ό,τι κρίνω εγώ τουλάχιστον, οδηγούν προς όφελός μας; (εμάς=των χρηστών ασυρμάτων δικτύων για να μην παρεξηγούμαι)
> 
> Σχεδόν μου δίνεις την αίσθηση ότι σε δυσαρεστούν...


Φίλε thalexan,

δεν υπάρχει αμφισβήτιση των εξελίξεων.

Η αμφισβήτιση μας είναι στο αν αυτά ισχύουν από τώρα ή θα ισχύουν κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον.

Αντιδρούμε στην διάδοση πληροφοριων ότι όλα έχουν λυθεί ήδη όταν στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουμε ακόμη τίποτα στα χέρια μας.

Η υπομονή είναι μιά αρετή. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πανηγυρίζουμε από τώρα.

----------


## papashark

> Εννοείται οτι θα έχει και την υπογραφή του Σουφλιά...
> 
> Όταν έγινε το Συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ σίγουρα δεν υπήρχε η σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ.
> Αφού τώρα ανακοινώθηκε δημόσια, εννοείται οτι έχει δοθεί το ΟΚ και απομένει ο τυπικός χρόνος που απαιτείται για τη δημοσίευση του σχετικού κανονισμού στην εφημερίδα της Κυβέρνησης...


Που ανακοινώθηκε δημόσια ?

----------


## azisi

> Ο όρος "μικρές" κεραίες δεν έχει σχέση με το μέγεθος της κεραίας (δηλαδή αν είναι rubberάκι, grid Andrew, ή yagi...).
> Έχει να κάνει καθαρά με την ισχύ εκπομπής και τα όρια έκθεσης του κοινού σε ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία.


Δηλαδή μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα 12μετρο πυργάκι μόνος μου και να βάλω μια κεραία WiFi πάνω χωρίς καμιά άδεια από πουθενά; Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι μέχρι 4μ είναι χωρίς άδεια για την πολεοδομία και από εκεί και πάνω θέλει άδεια. Σωστά;




> Γι αυτό και υπάρχει στην ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ η παράγραφος:
> 
> [quote:fdf08]Σημειώνεται ότι η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς από τις κεραίες των δικτύων Wi-Fi είναι μικρότερη από 1 Watt και συνεπώς πολύ κατώτερη των ορίων έκθεσης του κοινού σε ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία.


[/quote:fdf08]

----------


## dti

> Δηλαδή μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα 12μετρο πυργάκι μόνος μου και να βάλω μια κεραία WiFi πάνω χωρίς καμιά άδεια από πουθενά; Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι μέχρι 4μ είναι χωρίς άδεια για την πολεοδομία και από εκεί και πάνω θέλει άδεια. Σωστά;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Γι αυτό και υπάρχει στην ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ η παράγραφος:
> 
> [quote:67563]Σημειώνεται ότι η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς από τις κεραίες των δικτύων Wi-Fi είναι μικρότερη από 1 Watt και συνεπώς πολύ κατώτερη των ορίων έκθεσης του κοινού σε ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία.


[/quote:67563]

Η απορία σου θα λυθεί όταν δημοσιευθεί στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβέρνησης ο πλήρης κανονισμός.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Εννοείται οτι θα έχει και την υπογραφή του Σουφλιά...
> 
> Όταν έγινε το Συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ σίγουρα δεν υπήρχε η σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ.
> Αφού τώρα ανακοινώθηκε δημόσια, εννοείται οτι έχει δοθεί το ΟΚ και απομένει ο τυπικός χρόνος που απαιτείται για τη δημοσίευση του σχετικού κανονισμού στην εφημερίδα της Κυβέρνησης...
> 
> 
> Που ανακοινώθηκε δημόσια ?


Στο site της EETT.
Προσωπικά το είδα σαν μια από τις πρώτες ειδήσεις στο site της Ναυτεμπορικής, μόλις είχε ανέβει...

----------


## thalexan

Στην ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ βλέπω ότι αναφέρεται ως όριο ισχύος το 1 Watt. Αυτό θα ισχύσει και για ζέυξεις στα 2,4Ghz; (Θα αντικαταστήσει το όριο των 20dBm ::

----------


## dti

Όχι,γιατί δεν προβλέπει κάτι σχετικό ο ETSI (σε αντίθεση με όσα προβλέπει προς όφελος των κατευθυντικών links η FCC).

To 1 Watt αναφέρεται επειδή είναι το ανώτερο όριο εκπομπής για τα links στα 5.4 GHz. 
Βέβαια είναι σίγουρο οτι πολύς κόσμος δεν πρόκειται να σταθεί σ' αυτά τα όρια, περισσότερο από άγνοια...

Προσωπικά, θα πρότεινα σαν μια καλή πρωτοβουλία, να τυπώσουμε σε μια σελίδα Α4 κάποιες πολύ βασικές οδηγίες για το τί πρέπει να αποφεύγεται ώστε να προστατευθεί το φάσμα. 
Το δύσκολο είναι να πείσουμε να διατίθενται αυτές οι οδηγίες στα σημεία πώλησης ασύρματου εξοπλισμού, καθώς υπάρχουν οικονομικά συμφέροντα που θίγονται...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Δεν είδα πουθενά να έχει ανακοινωθεί δημόσια ότι δεν θα χρειάζονται άδεια από την πολεοδομία οι κατασκευές μικρών κεραιών.

Μπορώ να πάω και σε ένα 2 όροφο κτήριο παραδίπλα που είναι χωμένο ανάμεσα σε 7οροφες πολυκατοικίες και να σηκώσω ένα 20 μετρο ιστό για να πέσει client σε εμένα ? Τοπικό δίκτυο θα είναι, στο ίδιο τετράγωνο με εμένα, θα αποφασίσει η ΕΕΤΤ ότι για το πυργάκι μου δεν θα χρειάζεται πολεοδομική άδεια ?

Σοβαρευτείτε...

Η' τουλάχιστον πες μου που γράφει η ανακοίνωση ότι θα εξαιρεθούμε από άδειες από άλλες αρχές...


Γιατί το ξαναλέω, να αποφασίσει η ΕΕΤΤ για θέματα αρμοδιοτήτων άλλων αρχών, θα είναι πραγματική καινοτομία στο ελληνικό κράτος....

----------


## Ygk

Ωχουουου....  ::  
κάντε λίγο υπομονή να βγεί το ΦΕΚ!

Καθένας μας το κοντό του & το μακρύ του...
Δεν βαρεθήκατε πια??

----------


## dti

Το σίγουρο είναι οτι εξαιρούνται οποιασδήποτε αδειοδότησης, δήλωσης, κλπ. κλπ., οι μονοσωλήνιοι ιστοί ύψους μέχρι 4 μέτρα, όπως δημόσια ειπώθηκε στο Συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## nvak

> Το σίγουρο είναι οτι εξαιρούνται οποιασδήποτε αδειοδότησης, δήλωσης, κλπ. κλπ., οι μονοσωλήνιοι ιστοί ύψους μέχρι 4 μέτρα, όπως δημόσια ειπώθηκε στο Συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ.


Και μάλλον εκεί θα μείνει. Καλό είναι να ξεχάσουμε τα 9μετρα χωρίς άδεια.

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Το σίγουρο είναι οτι εξαιρούνται οποιασδήποτε αδειοδότησης, δήλωσης, κλπ. κλπ., οι μονοσωλήνιοι ιστοί ύψους μέχρι 4 μέτρα, όπως δημόσια ειπώθηκε στο Συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> 
> Και μάλλον εκεί θα μείνει. *Καλό είναι να ξεχάσουμε τα 9μετρα χωρίς άδεια*.


Περίμενες/φανταζόσουν/ήλπιζες εσύ ποτέ 9μετρα χωρίς άδεια? (Βέβαια... υπο συνθήκες αυτό!  ::  ) Εάν σου ειχε περάσει ποτέ απο το μυαλό κάτι τέτοιο.... φοβάμαι ότι θά έχει αφήσει ανεξίτηλα σημάδια  ::   ::   ::  

Τα 4 μέτρα ίσχυαν & για τους "clients" .... (ε.. ,τώρα πια, σε λίγο θα μπορούμε να λέμε) παληά.


Καλημέρα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Mε αφορμή το κράξιμο που ρίχνετε στον σύλλογο και το κάλεσμα εθελοντών για την πολεοδομία, είπα να θυμίσω τι γράφαμε πριν από ένα χρόνο...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Mε αφορμή το κράξιμο που ρίχνετε στον σύλλογο και το κάλεσμα εθελοντών για την πολεοδομία, είπα να θυμίσω τι γράφαμε πριν από ένα χρόνο...

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## jungle traveller

> Τώρα εγώ σηκώνω 18 μέτρα πύργο, και η πολεοδομία κάνει ΜΟΚΟ. ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΤΟ. Δεν είναι θεωρία, το έχουμε δει στην πράξη. ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.


Δεν ισχυει ακομα ο νομος για 4 μετρα απο το δομα??  ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## alexis-13

αμα ειναι για ενα link να δηλωνεις κιολας αστα να πανε στο δι@@λο....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

